# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Nur Männersache????

## gugste

Ein liebes Hallo an alle hier im Forum!

Ich habe ein Problem, zu dem ich gerne ein Paar außenstehende Meinungen hören würde.
Mein Freund ist 53 und hat im September 05 die Diagnose PK bekommen. 
Seitdem ist er operiert worden, die Beckenlympfknoten wurden entfernt und er ist bestrahlt worden. Jetzt bekommt er diese 3-Monats-Spritzen, also den Hormonblocker.
Mein Freund ist trotz anderer Voraussagen nicht impontent geworden.
Dennoch haben wir seit November vorigen Jahres keinerlei Zärtlichkeiten mehr getauscht. Am Anfang, wollte ich nur mit ihm kuscheln. Aber er sagt, er fühlt sich bedrängt, als müßte er als Mann reagieren und das könne er nicht. Er hat keinerlei Empfindungen, sagt er. 
Ich habe versucht mit ihm zu sprechen, aber er blockt sofort ab, er möchte, dass ich mir einen anderen Mann suche, weil er nach seinen Worten kein Mann mehr ist. Er könnte keine Partnerschaft mehr im klassischen Sinn führen. Er möchte, dass wir Freunde sind. Aber ich liebe ihn, mir fällt das sehr schwer zu akzeptieren. Ich will ja auch nicht nur Sex von ihm, mir würde es reichen, mit ihm zu kuscheln, mich anlehnen zu können. Aber ich glaube er hat Angst, dass ich immer nur mehr will und dadurch zieht er sich immer mehr zurück. Er sagt, er wäre nicht mehr er, diese Behandlung hätte ihn komplett seelisch verändert.

Meine Frage:

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht im Punkt Sexualität?
Redet Ihr mit euren Partnerinnen?
Fühlt man wirklich überhaupt nichts wegen der Hormonblocker?
Liegt es vielleicht an mir?

Ich bin ziemlich hilflos, weil der einzige Mensch, der mir auf diese Fragen seine ehrlichen Antworten geben könnte, ist in einem seelischen Tief.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!

LG Kerstin

----------


## BurgerH

Liebe Kerstin,

ich werde versuchen Ihre Fragen vom Ende her zu beantworten:

1,) Es liegt garantiert nicht an Ihnen!

Ich selbst habe 11 Monate lang einer zweifache Hormonblockade gemacht und mein sexuelles Interesse ist auf Null gegangen. Ich habe mich sogar in dieser Zeit vor freizügigen sexuellen Darstellungen in den Medien geekelt.

IhrPartner wird durch die Hormonblockade chemisch kastriert und seine derzeitigen Reaktionen haben m.E. überhaupt nichts mit den Gefühlen für Sie zu tun.

Wobei jeder Mensch unter der Hormonblockade anders reagiert. Ich kenne Erzählungen von Betroffenen, die sogar Geschlechtsverkehr während der Hormonblockade hatten (große Ausnahme!) , andere sprechen von einem stärkeren Zärtlichkeitsbedürfnis, die meisten wenden sich aber auf Grund des fehlenden Geschlechtstriebes von Ihren Partnern ab.

Hier kann ich nur den Rat geben, über den Verstand die Zuwendung zur Partnerin trotz Blockade zu suchen!, was aber nicht so einfach zu sein scheint.

2. Redet Ihr mit Euren Partnerinnen?

Obwohl ich in meinen Vorträgen zur Sexualität immer den Rat gebe, das Gespräch mit dem Partner zu suchen, muss ich zugegeben, dass mir das in meiner Partnerschaft auch nicht immer leicht fällt. Dazu sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich radikal operiert bin und dadurch an einer erektilen Dysfunktion (fehlende Gliedversteifung) leide.

3. Fühlt man überhaupt nichts wegen der Hormonblocker?

Bei mir war das so. Nach ca. 3 - 5 Monaten war der Geschlechtstrieb völlig weg und kam auch erst nach 3 - 5 Monaten nach dem Absetzen der Hormonblockade wieder.

Allerdings habe ich diese Zeit ohne Sexualtrieb auch schätzen gelernt. Man (n) ist ja durch den Sexualtrieb auch getrieben und dieser Druck war in dieser Zeit weg. Obwohl ich natürlich meine jetzige Zeit ohne Hormonblockade und mit Geschlechtstrieb wieder genieße.

Interessanterweise habe ich eine an Brustkrebs operierte Frau kennengelertn, die die gleiche Erfahrung (übrigens auch mit dem gleichen Präparat, der gleichen Spritze) in der Zeit ihrer Hormonblockade gemacht hatte.

Wenn Sie noch weitere Fragen haben, können Sie mich auch gerne anrufen. In einem Gespräch läßt sich manches besser klären, als in einer kurzen Stellungnahme im Forum.

Herzliche Grüße

Hansjörg Burger
SHG Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar
Ressort Erektile Dysfunktion und Sexualiät im BPS
Telefon 0621 / 72 14 22

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ...
> 
> Dennoch haben wir seit November vorigen Jahres keinerlei Zärtlichkeiten mehr getauscht. Am Anfang, wollte ich nur mit ihm kuscheln. Aber er sagt, er fühlt sich bedrängt, als müßte er als Mann reagieren und das könne er nicht. Er hat keinerlei Empfindungen, sagt er. 
> Ich habe versucht mit ihm zu sprechen, aber er blockt sofort ab, er möchte, dass ich mir einen anderen Mann suche, weil er nach seinen Worten kein Mann mehr ist. Er könnte keine Partnerschaft mehr im klassischen Sinn führen. Er möchte, dass wir Freunde sind. Aber ich liebe ihn, mir fällt das sehr schwer zu akzeptieren. Ich will ja auch nicht nur Sex von ihm, mir würde es reichen, mit ihm zu kuscheln, mich anlehnen zu können. 
> 
> LG Kerstin


Hallo Kerstin,

zumindest versucht er eine Erklärung zu finden - das ist schon mal etwas.

Da ich genauso alt bin wie du und beinahe dieselben schlechten Erfahrungen mit einem damals 47-jährigen Freund machen musste, kann ich nachempfinden, wie sehr du an Selbstzweifeln leidest.
Liegt es an unserer Generation? Ich weiss es nicht.
Jedenfalls ist es sehr verletzend, wenn frau sich anhören muss. "suche dir einen neuen Partner" und jede Form der vorher erlebten Zärtlichkeiten mit einem mal nicht mehr erwidert wird. Gib die Schuld dafür bloss nicht dir!

Entweder man zieht als Frau daraus die Konsequenzen oder der Partner reagiert bald doch noch aufgeschlossener, d.h. er krabbelt aus seinem Schneckenhaus wieder heraus. 
Das hängt alles von seinem Charakter oder Selbstbild ab und ich möchte nichts verallgemeinern, aber wir Frauen werden einen Mann, der so gestrickt ist, nicht fundamental verändern können - das ist vergebene Liebesmüh. 
Diese Männer haben u.a. ein starkes Selbstwertproblem, Beziehungsängste, Zukunftsängste und außerdem die Krebsdiagnose nicht verarbeitet - das hat nichts mit der Hormonblockade zu tun.

Eine Prognose kann man auf die Schnelle und Ferne nicht abgeben, doch meine ich, die gesagten Worte des Freundes sollte frau ernst nehmen und nicht einfach nur ignorieren, in der Hoffnung, ihn dadurch nicht zu verlieren. 

Zu einer intakten Beziehung gehören immer zwei Menschen, die aneinander interessiert sind, und wenn einer von ihnen krank wird, entschuldigt das sein mangelndes Engagement auf dieser Ebene nicht grundsätzlich. 
Auf mich macht das einen teilweise sehr hilflosen wie auch egoistischen Eindruck, über den ihr ernsthaft, offen und in Ruhe sprechen solltet. 
Es geht nicht an, dass er dich aus seiner Gefühlswelt und seiner Zukunftsplanung ausschließt - oder bestenfalls in einer distanzierten Warteposition schmoren lässt.
Daran sollte sich unbedingt in absehbarer Zeit etwas zum Positiven verändern!

Alles Gute, viel Kraft, nicht so viele Selbstzweifel und einen solidarischen Gruss sendet dir,

Carola-Elke

----------


## kalloc

Hallo Kerstin,

"Leben vor Liebe", "Sexualität spielt sich vor allem im Kopf ab", "was wollen Sie? Ich denke Sie sind nervschonend operiert worden". Mit solchen und ähnlichen Sprüchen wurde ich von meinen Urologen abgespeist, als ich nach meiner Diagnose und nach meiner RP das Gespräch auf die Aussichten auf ein zukünftiges Liebesleben brachte. Hätte ich mich nicht bei Betroffenen informiert, wer weiß, vielleicht hätte ich jede Therapie abgelehnt oder wäre ebenfalls in Depressionen versunken. Für mich zählt das Schweigen zu diesem Bereich zu den ärztlichen Kunstfehlern, aber für ein Gespräch sind Ärzte leider oft nicht ausgebildet, charakterlich nicht in der Lage oder glauben schlicht keine Zeit zu haben.

Ich hatte also erfahren, dass nach der RP Libido und Orgasmusfähigkeit auch ohne funktionierende Erektion erhalten bleiben, habe diesen Askept mit meiner Frau besprochen und wir haben uns gemeinsam für die Therapie entschieden. Die Funktionen von Händen, Lippen und Zunge blieben durch die OP unbeeinflusst und wir genießen unsere Sexualität heute, auch unter dem Eindruck der lebensbedrohenden Krankheit, vielleicht intensiver als zuvor. Natürlich ist mein Orgasmus anders, vielleicht weiblicher, als vorher und natürlich hoffe ich, dass ich irgendwann wieder zu einer Erektion kommen kann. Da fehlt schon etwas, aber für uns beide scheint das nicht so existentiell zu sein. Soviel zum Zustand nach der RP. Ich hatte keine Hormonblockade und weiß daher nicht, wie es einem geht, wenn die Libido weg ist. Im Gegensatz zur Orchidektomie ist die Hormonblockade jedoch eine vorübergehende Sache und wie Hansjörg schreibt, kommt das Interesse danach wieder. Frauen sind mit zyklusbedingten hormonellen Schwankungen und dem damit einhergehenden schwankenden sexuellen Interesse vertraut. Für Männer, die gewohnt sind, ständig in Habachtstellung zu sein, ist der Verlust der Appetenz eine identitätsbedrohende Sache, die nur schwer zu verarbeiten ist. Natürlich hat Mann, der nicht mehr kann, auch ein unterbewusstes Schuldgefühl, der Partnerin nicht mehr geben zu können, was ihr zusteht. Vielleicht kommt daher der Spruch, dass Du Dir einen anderen Kerl suchen sollst. Wahrscheinlich glaubt er wirklich, dass er sich Dir gegenüber großzügig verhält, wobei er wahrscheinlich genau weiß, dass Du der Halt bist, den er in seiner (verzweifelten) Lage nicht entbehren kann. Dass Dich solches Sprüche kränken, solltest Du ihm deutlich machen. Dass Du mit ihm diese schlimme Zeit gemeinsam durchstehen willst, ebenfalls. Er möchte, dass Ihr Freunde bleibt? Vielleicht keine schlechte Idee darauf einzugehen, schöne Dinge gemeinsam zu tun, Euch durch gemeinsame Erlebnisse und Aktivitäten aus dem gemeinsamen Tief zu holen. Bei allem Verständnis für seine Situation solltest Du ihm jedoch Grenzen setzten, was Deine Leidensfähigkeit angeht!

Ich wünsche Euch, dass Ihr bald wieder miteinander reden könnt (oder dass Du jemanden findest, vielleicht seinen Arzt, der ihm klarmacht, dass die Lage zwar heikel aber nicht aussichtslos ist).
Alles Gute, Kalloc

----------


## gugste

> Hallo Kerstin,
> 
> zumindest versucht er eine Erklärung zu finden - das ist schon mal etwas.
> 
> Da ich genauso alt bin wie du und beinahe dieselben schlechten Erfahrungen mit einem damals 47-jährigen Freund machen musste, kann ich nachempfinden, wie sehr du an Selbstzweifeln leidest.
> Liegt es an unserer Generation? Ich weiss es nicht.
> Jedenfalls ist es sehr verletzend, wenn frau sich anhören muss. "suche dir einen neuen Partner" und jede Form der vorher erlebten Zärtlichkeiten mit einem mal nicht mehr erwidert wird. Gib die Schuld dafür bloss nicht dir!
> 
> Entweder man zieht als Frau daraus die Konsequenzen oder der Partner reagiert bald doch noch aufgeschlossener, d.h. er krabbelt aus seinem Schneckenhaus wieder heraus. 
> ...


 
Danke Carola-Elke,
ich hab mich sehr gefreut, dass sich eine leider auch betroffene Frau meldet. 
Genau um mich nicht als *Notnagel* aufzuheben, machte er mir den Vorschlag, dass wir nur noch Freunde sind und etwas zusammen unternehmen, aber keine Partnerschaft mehr haben. Er zieht das auch durch. Manchmal bekomme ich so einen kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer, ein Wort von ihm, an dem ich mich hochziehe. Beispielsweise küsste er mich nach Wochen das erste mal wieder liebevoll, also nicht wie sonst, als wäre ich seine Schwester. Ich dachte, dass es endlich besser wird, wir uns wieder näher kommen könnten... das ist inzwischen schon wieder 4 Wochen her, seitdem gibt es wieder die sparsamen flüchtigen Küsschen. 
Ich frage mich, was will ich und was verlange ich??? Er hat es deutlich gesagt, was er möchte und was er eben nicht möchte. 
Ich liebe ihn einfach zu sehr, ich habe Probleme damit es hinzunehmen, wie es ist.
Aber da kann mir keiner helfen. 
Wenn ich wüßte, was er denkt, das wäre gut. Aber das geht auch nicht. Frauen machen sich eh immer zu viel einen Kopf, denken zu weit nach vorn. Das tun Männer nicht.
Aber vielen Dank noch mal für deine Antwort!!! Hab mich gefreut.

----------


## gugste

[Für Männer, die gewohnt sind, ständig in Habachtstellung zu sein, ist der Verlust der Appetenz eine identitätsbedrohende Sache, die nur schwer zu verarbeiten ist. Natürlich hat Mann, der nicht mehr kann, auch ein unterbewusstes Schuldgefühl, der Partnerin nicht mehr geben zu können, was ihr zusteht. 

Hallo und vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
Genau das meint er ja, ich bin zu jung und zu attraktiv um wegen ihm auf Nähe und Streicheleinheiten zu verzichten. Deshalb will er mir nicht zumuten auf ihn warten zu müssen, bis vielleicht einmal seine Libido wieder da ist und er etwas für eine Frau empfinden kann. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum wir nicht reden können, er könnte mir etwas geben und selbst wenn es nur ein Streicheln am Arm oder im Gesicht wäre. Ich habe schon öfter bei ihm geschlafen, er hat mich darum gebeten. Dann drehen wir uns rum und ich kann ewig nicht einschlafen. Ich möchte nicht den Anfang machen, weil er mir mehr als einmal deutlich zu verstehen gegeben hat, dass er sich in solchen Situationen bedrängt und eingeängt fühlt. Da ich ihn als Mensch und Mann liebe, verzichte ich also auf solche Annäherhungsversuche.

 Er möchte, dass Ihr Freunde bleibt? Vielleicht keine schlechte Idee darauf einzugehen, schöne Dinge gemeinsam zu tun, Euch durch gemeinsame Erlebnisse und Aktivitäten aus dem gemeinsamen Tief zu holen. Bei allem Verständnis für seine Situation solltest Du ihm jedoch Grenzen setzten, was Deine Leidensfähigkeit angeht!


Das ist mein Problem, ich finde ihn so attraktiv und anziehend, dass ich ihn am liebsten manchmal umarmen möchte, einfach so. 
Ich will aber nichts kaputt machen. Auf der anderen Seite quäle ich mich. Ich bin sexuell eigentlich aktiv. Leider habe ich bisschen Pech in letzter Zeit. Von 2002 -2004 war ich mit einem Mann zusammen, der impotent war. Organisch war alles in Ordnung nur der Kopf spielte nicht mit. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Er war nicht krank. Ich hätte ihn auch nicht verlassen wegen diesem Makel, es führten andere wichtige Dinge zur Trennung. Und ein Jahr später lerne ich meinen jetzigen Freund kennen und lieben und gleich ist wieder alles kaputt. 

Vielen Dank noch mal für deine Sicht der Dinge und deine Erfahrungen, du hast mir sehr geholfen und mir neue Denkanstösse gegeben.
LG 
Kerstin

----------


## Carola-Elke

> ...
> Genau um mich nicht als *Notnagel* aufzuheben, machte er mir den Vorschlag, dass wir nur noch Freunde sind und etwas zusammen unternehmen, aber keine Partnerschaft mehr haben. Er zieht das auch durch. 
> ...
> Ich frage mich, was will ich und was verlange ich??? Er hat es deutlich gesagt, was er möchte und was er eben nicht möchte. 
> Ich liebe ihn einfach zu sehr, ich habe Probleme damit es hinzunehmen, wie es ist.
> ...


Hallo liebe Kerstin,

ich fragte mich selbst auch, kann ich mit einem Mann, den ich liebe und begehre, nicht doch besser "befreundet" sein, als ihn am Ende ganz zu verlieren?

Meine Erkenntnis ist die, dass es sehr weh tut, wenn man versucht, diesen Weg als kleineres Übel von Allen zu wählen - unabhängig von einer evt. Krankheit!

Eine denkbare Erklärung wäre, dass die anfängliche Begeisterung für den anderen - die eben gerade die körperlichen Momente mit einschließt - mitten drin abrupt unterbunden wird und somit gar nicht lange genug ausgelebt werden kann. 
Außerdem hat ab 40 jeder von uns seine eigene Biographie, seine eigenen Vorstellungen und Wunschbilder. 
"Sich zusammen zu raufen" ist auch schwerer geworden, als es das mit Mitte 20 war, finde ich.

Warum empfindet der Mann das nicht genauso?
Würdest du einem Mann, den du liebst, empfehlen, sich sofort nach einer neuen Partnerin umzusehen, wenn du krank wärst?
Würdest du dir nicht gerade Mühe geben, ihm auf deine Weise deine innige Zuneigung zu zeigen und ihm signalisieren, dass du ihn nicht verlieren willst?

Meiner Meinung nach betrifft gerade uns dieses Thema, weil wir mit diesen Männern nicht verheiratet sind/waren, als die Krankheit begann, und wir sie erst kurz kannten. 
Ich kannte meinen Freund auch erst ein gutes Jahr, bevor er die Diagnose erhielt. Davor war ich gut drei Jahre alleine, weil ich mich nach langer Ehe und gemeinsamen Lebens von meinem Mann nach 20 Jahren getrennt hatte und diese Zeit erst für mich gebraucht habe. 

Diese Singlegesellschaft, in der man sich befindet, wenn man von vorne anfängt, ist etwas ganz anderes als eine langjährige Partnerschaft, die gefestigt ist und in der man sich wegen einer Krankheit eben nicht gleich ins selbstgewählte Schneckenhaus zurückzieht. 
Singles sind meistens Einzelkämpfer, stehen normalerweise unter einem zusätzlichen Druck aktiv und gesund zu bleiben, weil sie sich in der Freizeit eben nicht in ihr Zuhause zurückziehen können, wo ein bisschen Geborgenheit und entspannende Gesellschaft auf sie wartet. Sie müssen immer etwas dafür tun, nicht alleine zu sein und das führt zu einem Selbstbild, zu dem Krankheiten gar nicht passen würden. 
Emanzipierte alleinstehende Frauen finden sie zwar attraktiv, doch sind sie im ungünstigen Fall eine "Bedrohung", die am Ego des Mannes kratzen könnte, wenn er in seinen Augen kein gleichwertiger Partner mehr ist.

Ausnahmen bestätigen - wie immer natürlich - die Regel, doch wenn hier z.B. zwei verheiratete männliche Betroffene antworten, dann geschieht das aus einem anderen Blickwinkel oder einer anderen Situation heraus. Ich könnte mir kaum vorstellen, dass ein betroffener verheirateter Mann so ohne Weiteres seine Familie seiner Krankheit wegen zum Mond schießt, oder?

Deshalb ist mein Appell an dich: Du solltest die grundsätzliche Bindungswilligkeit des anderen bei all deinen Überlegungen nicht unberücksichtigt lassen.

Alles Gute und noch einmal viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Carola-Elke !

Ich bin mit meiner Frau seit über 30 Jahtren zusammen. Ich habe alle die hier genannten Folgen der HB auch durchleben müssen.
Nicht Können ist nicht schlimm. Aber nicht wollen ist ganz schlimm ; besonders wenn mann seinen Partner liebt !! Trotzdem haben wir mindestens genau so viel geschmust wie vorher.
Deshalb ist das Verhalten von Kerstins Freund, nur mit Deinen Vermutungen zu begünden, daß die Beziehung noch nicht genug gefestigt ist.

Gruß 
Bernhard A.

----------


## Traudl Schmid

Mein Mann ist vor 2 Jahren totaloperiert worden. Schon ca. 2 Jahre vorher hat er sich völlig uns unserem gemeinsamen Sexualleben zurückgezogen.
Er wurde böse und aggressiv, wenn ich versuchte, mit ihm zu sprechen.
Ich meine, dass Impotenz eines Partners nicht so schwer zu ertragen ist, wie das Schweigen und der Rückzug.
Seit 2 Jahren ist nun auch die Angst und Sorge hinzugekommen, ob durch die OP die Krankheit besiegt ist. Er spricht nicht drüber, erzählt auch nicht von Ergebnissen , wenn er beim Arzt war.
Ich bin sehr verzweifelt, denn ich mag meinen Mann sehr gerne und spüre, dass er mich zunehmend aus seinem Leben streicht.
Seit einigen Monaten wirkt er offener uns  zugänglicher, aber ich traue mich nicht ihn zu berühren, zu streicheln. Ich habe schon zu oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass er sich  dann abrupt zurückzieht.
Vielleicht antwortet mir jemand.
Traudl

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Traudel,

es wäre hilfreich mehr vom PCa deines Manne szu erfahren, um da Hilfe geben zu können.

Wenn ich lese wie sich dein Mann vor der Diagnose zurückgezogen hat, könnte man meinen er habe damals schon eine riesuge Krebslast gehabt?

Bei solchen psychischen Problemen, ich kenne sie nicht, kann ich nur die Hilfe eines gut ausgebildeten Psychoonkologen empfehlen.

Das sich zurücknehme, sich abkapseln, kennen wir. Am sich öffnen, optimistisch zu werden muss man, wenn nicht vorhanden, arbeiten.

Wir können nur helfen, auch bei der PCa Beweltigung, wenn wir mehr wissen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Traudl Schmid

Lieber Konrad,
selbst der PSA Wert gehört zu den Dingen, nach denen ich nicht fragen darf. Nach der OP war er auf 0. Ob er sich wieder verändert hat, weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nicht, ob er Hormone nimmt.
Ich stelle nur fest, dass er sich sehr aus unseren gemeinsamen sozialen Beziehungen zurückgezogen hat, relativ viel trinkt, schwere tragische klassische Musik liebt und gerne die halbe Nacht alleine im Stuhl sitzt und nur vor sich hin schaut. Ich kann diese Situation nicht mehr ertragen.
Gruß
Traudl

----------


## Traudl Schmid

Lieber Konrad,
hier liegt das Problem, ich kann dir keinerlei Details zu der Prostataerkrankung meines Mannes nennen. Er schweigt: Kein PSA-Wert, keine Befindlichkeit. Ich weiß nicht, ob er eine Hormonbehandlung bekommt. Ich habe damals kurz den OP-Bericht überfliegen dürfen. Darin las ich, dass Teile der Blase entfernt werden mussten. Ist das immer der Fall? Ich empfinde es langsam, als wohnte ein Fremder in meiner Wohnung. Er vermeidet jeglichen persönlichen Kontakt (Gespräch, körperliche Umarmung, Gefühlsäußerungen) Soziale Beziehungen meidet er. Leider trinkt er sehr viel Alkohol, sitzt am Wochenende bis früh in den Morgen in seinem Sessel und hört schwere , getragene klassische Musik. Ich halte es nicht mehr aus.
Ohne körperliche, sexuelle Beziehung mit meinem Mann zu leben ist nicht so tragisch, wie dieser Rückzug.
Mir würde sehr helfen, wenn ich wüsste, wie ich mich verhalten soll.
Gruß Traudl

----------


## Schorschel

Liebe Traudl,

Du hast es wirklich nicht leicht mit Deinem "Alten" - er mit sich selbst aber auch nicht.

Wichtig erscheint mir, dass Du hinsichtlich des Verhaltens Deines Mannes Ursache und Wirkung trennst. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut Eure Ehe war, bevor bei Deinem Mann die Prostata-Blasen-Problematik aufgetreten ist. Spricht er nicht mit Dir, _obwohl_ Eure Ehe gut war, oder zieht er sich endgültig zurück, weil Ihr sowieso nie so richtig gut miteinander sprechen konntet? Das sind aber jetzt nur Spekulationen von mir...

Eine OP mit teilweiser Entfernung der Blase bedeutet nach meiner Meinung (ich bin allerdings keiner der medizinischen Profis hier im Forum!!), dass sein PK nicht mehr organbegrenzt war, sondern auch die Blase bereits befallen war. Damit dürfte auch eine Nervenschonung bei der OP entfallen sein.

Damit wäre er impotent und vielleicht sogar inkontinent. Wenn diese Vermutungen stimmen, geht es ihm psychisch und physisch ziemlich dreckig, und das seit Jahren!.

Ob er jetzt total verbittert ist, ob er sich schämt oder Beides oder was auch immer: Er hat den Weg gewählt, das mit sich selber auszutragen und Dich nicht einzubeziehen. Ob er Dich dadurch schonen will, ob er sich vor Dir geniert oder ob Du ihm einfach fremd geworden bist - das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber Eines steht für mich fest: Glücklich ist auch er garantiert nicht - nicht mit seinem Zustand und vermutlich auch nicht mit seinem Verhalten Dir gegenüber.

Wie Du ihn darausholen kannst?

Schwierig...

Hat er einen sehr guten Freund, mit dem Du mal sprechen kannst?

Gibt es irgend jemanden, dem er vertraut, mit dem er sprechen würde?

Zu einem Onko-Psychologen wird er vermutlich nicht gehen wollen, weder alleine, noch mit Dir, oder?

Bevor auch Du nun noch psychisch total absackst, solltest Du einmal zu einer psychologischen Beratungsstelle gehen. Die findest Du im Telefonbuch. Du selbst musst bei Kräften bleiben, mit dem Körper und mit der Seele, sonst überstehst Du das nicht unversehrt und kannst Euch auch nicht helfen!!

Und wie gesagt: Dein Mann ist sicher selber auch sehr unglücklich, und seine Aggressionen können sehr gut auch nur Hilflosigkeit sein (was es für Dich nicht wirklich leichter macht!).

Alles Gute und herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Fedora

Hallo liebe Leser/innen, 
auch ich habe neuerdings ein mittelschweres Gefühlschaos. 
Vor einigen Monaten habe ich einen Mann kennen gelernt, der mir gleich ganz offen seine, u. a. sexuelle Situation aufgrund von PK (Operation, jetzt steht möglicherweise Hormontherapie an) geschildert hat. Orgasmus unter gewissen Umständen schon, aber keinerlei körperlichen Aktivitäten seinerseits, die bei ihm dazu führen könnten. Für mich stellte das kein Problem dar, denn zum einen hatte ich mich "ausgetobt" und zum anderen ist er so etwas wie mein Seelenverwandter, wir haben uns sofort allerbestens verstanden und konnten uns ohne Hemmungen alles erzählen. Ich habe ihm aber die Freiheit gelassen zu entscheiden, ob er lieber Freundschaft oder Beziehung mit mir möchte, denn verlieren wollte ich ihn auf gar keinen Fall wieder, ob nun so oder so.....
Es fiel die Entscheidung auf "wir sollten es miteinander versuchen", was mich natürlich auch sehr gefreut hat, denn ich war zugegebenermaßen schon etwas verliebt in ihn. Ich hätte aber nie gedacht, das es nun erst richtig los ging mit Gefühlschaos bei ihm und dann auch bei mir. Heute Beziehung, morgen wieder lieber nur Freundschaft, dann lieber wieder doch Freundschaft mit Extras und nun sind wir wieder bei Nur-Freundschaft gelandet....ich werde verrückt. Er zieht mich ran und stößt mich weg. Er sagt er hat mich lieb (neulich hat er sogar ich-liebe-dich genuschelt) aber er kann sich einfach nicht entscheiden. Ich komme mir wie eine Geliebte vor, zu der man geht, wenn man sie braucht und bei Nicht-Bedarf ist es eben Freundschaft. Er findet mich anziehend, er bedauert das es keinen Sex wie er ihn kennt mit mir geben wird, verzichten will er aber auch nicht auf mich und sich ganz auf mich einlassen kann er nicht, vielleicht kann er gar nicht mehr lieben, war seine letzte Aussage und das Resultat unseres letzten Gespräches.
Daraufhin habe ich die Initiative übernommen, worüber ich mich jetzt schon ärgere und ihm gesagt, das wir es dann vielleicht doch besser bei Freundschaft belassen sollten, da ich befürchte, das es irgendwann mal zu einem totalen Bruch kommen könnte. Das widerrum hat ihn sehr getroffen, nicht das er das gesagt hätte, aber ich habe es einfach gefühlt. Ich möchte ihn einfach nicht verlieren, nicht so! Es ist aber echt schwer, weil ich ihn vermisse, denn wenn wir in so einer Art Beziehung waren, dann war es gefühlsmäßig einfach intensiver, ich hatte den Eindruck das mehr Vertrauen seinerseits da war. Nun bin ich mal wieder nur Freundin und habe ihm gesagt, das ich in dieser Funktion immer für ihn da bin und falls er sich entscheiden kann, er weiß wo ich bin.

Funkstille und ich bin total am Ende...
Kein Druck ausüben, Zeit geben, abwarten...das sind wohl die Tipps, die ich dazu bekäme...aber ich habe einfach Angst, das ich ihn mit der Freundschaftsansage vergrault habe. Ich wollte doch nur etwas Klarheit, über ALLES können wir reden, auch über seine Krankheit, aber was wirklich in ihm vorgeht, das versteckt er vor mir...

Es ist zwar keine Erfahrung über eine Beziehung die schon sehr lange anhält, aber ich wollte sie erzählen, denn seit ich hier lese merke ich, das ich mit diesem oder ähnlichem Problem nicht allein bin.

Über eventuelle Tipps würde ich mich freuen, für uns und für mich...ich möchte einfach verstehen.....

----------


## spertel

Hallo Fedora

Dass Du Dich mit der psychischen Situation Deines Bekannten oder Freundes in dieser Form auseinandersetzt ehrt Dich sehr............wenn es denn auch wirklich so gemeint ist !!!

Auch ich war zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose mit anschließender OP in der Situation, bewußt in mehr oder weniger lockeren Beziehung gelebt zu haben.
Ich habe sofort nach Diagnose meinen damaligen Damen die möglichen Konsequenzen aufgezeigt, die eine Op langfristig zur Folge haben würde.

Von einer Dame wurde ich sofort ablösefrei freigestellt, von der anderen wurde mir "uneingeschränkte Solidarität" zugesichert.
"Ach wie schön", dachte ich, dass es sowas noch gibt...toll !!!Suuuper....aber es kam alles ganz anders....

Was ich in den folgenden 1,5 Jahren beim Auftreten von Konfliktsituationen an Beleidigungen, Demütigungen und Kränkungen ertragen habe, ging nicht mehr auf die berühmt bezichtigte "Kuhhaut". Dass ich nunmehr eh keine mehr abkriegen würde, war noch das Harmloseste......Na vielleicht hatte ich es ja auch nicht anders verdient ??

Wie Du siehst gibt es nicht nur böse Männer, die sich von ihren Frauen abwenden, bei denen Brustkrebs diagnostiziert worden ist, sondern auch Frauen, die richtig fies und gemein werden können. 


Was will ich Dir damit sagen :

Die Denkweise Deines Freundes/Bekannten kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen; es bedeutet eine ziemliche Einschränkung in Deinem Leben, wenn ihr für den Rest Eurer Zweisamkeit auf gewisse Sachen verzichten müßt.
Genau dies will er Dir nicht zumuten....und genauso wenig will er auch gekränkt und gedemütigt werden.
Seine Devise ist : "Lasse ich kein Gefühl aufkommen, kann ich auch nicht verletzt werden". So einfach ist das.

Ich bin wegen meiner geschilderten Situation vor -3- Jahren auch deutlich vorsichtiger geworden, bin aber auch soweit psychisch gefestigt, dass mir derartige Attacken nichts mehr anhaben können, zumal sich meine Potenz wieder deutlich erholt hat und für ein normales Sexualleben völlig ausreichend ist.

Meine Empfehlung, wenn es Dir wirlich ernst ist, wovon ich mal ausgehe:

Nicht ständig drüber reden, denn man kann vieles zerreden und zu einem Ergebnis kommt man eh nicht. Die Bewährungsprobe erfolgt im Alltag beim Umgang miteinander unter Berücksichtigung des Faktor "Zeit".
Welchen Zeitrahmen Du/Ihr Euch dabei setzt, müßt Ihr selbst entscheiden.

Für alle hier im Forum hat sich seit Diagnosestellung viel geändert, einer braucht mehr Verständnis, der andere weniger, aber niemand braucht sich für seine Erkrankung und deren Folgen zu entschuldigen.

Bist Du in der Lage dafür Verständnis zu entwickeln, bist Du auf dem richtigen Weg.

Viel Erfolg dabei.

Spertel, Berlin

----------


## Fedora

Hallo Spertel, 
vielen Dank für diese offene Antwort. 
Mir sind da so ein/zwei Lichter aufgegangen, da ich wohl nicht ganz den richtigen Blickwinkel hatte.
Sicherlich hat auch ein wenig verletzter Stolz meinerseits zu diesem oder jenem geführt, ich verstehe jetzt etwas besser. Ich kann nur hoffen, das mir der Weg zu ihm nicht ganz versperrt bleibt und er mir vertrauen kann.
Ich werde nun einfach abwarten, ob ich wieder von ihm höre und wie es dann weitergeht.
Vielen lieben Dank
Fedora

----------


## Harro

*Rückbesinnung

*Hallo, Traudl,




> Mein Mann ist vor 2 Jahren totaloperiert worden. Schon ca. 2 Jahre vorher hat er sich völlig uns unserem gemeinsamen Sexualleben zurückgezogen.


man sollte vorerst versuchen, herauszufinden, was für dieses Verhalten die Ursache war, denn die Prostatektomie steht doch zumindest hierzu in keinem Zusammenhang.




> Ich bin sehr verzweifelt, denn ich mag meinen Mann sehr gerne und spüre, dass er mich zunehmend aus seinem Leben streicht.


Es wäre schlimm, wenn Du Deinen Mann nicht gern magst. Besser wäre, Du könntest sagen, ich liebe meinen Mann. 




> Seit einigen Monaten wirkt er offener und zugänglicher, aber ich traue mich nicht ihn zu berühren, zu streicheln. Ich habe schon zu oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass er sich dann abrupt zurückzieht.


Schwer vorzustellen, dass ein Mensch, den man einfach mal so in den Arm nimmt und nur so an sich drückt, das verweigert. Es sei denn, es ist etwas vorgefallen, was diesem Menschen so nahe geht, dass er überhaupt keine Nähe eines anderen Menschen mehr ertragen kann.




> Ich empfinde es langsam, als wohnte ein Fremder in meiner Wohnung. Er vermeidet jeglichen persönlichen Kontakt (Gespräch, körperliche Umarmung, Gefühlsäußerungen)


Du betonst "in meiner Wohnung". Könnte hier das Problem liegen, dass er mit der Selbstfindung in Konflikt gerät und Komplexe ausbrütet?




> Leider trinkt er sehr viel Alkohol, sitzt am Wochenende bis früh in den Morgen in seinem Sessel und hört schwere , getragene klassische Musik. Ich halte es nicht mehr aus. Ohne körperliche, sexuelle Beziehung mit meinem Mann zu leben ist nicht so tragisch, wie dieser Rückzug.


Es muss eine Erklärung für diesen totalen Rückzug geben, auf die nur Du, liebe Traudl, die Antwort geben könntest, wenn Du auch den Zeitpunkt zwei Jahre vor der Prostataerkrankung mit einbeziehst. Schorschel hat Dir eine sehr gefühlvolle Einschätzung auch der echtes Mitleid auslösenden Situation Deines Mannes zukommen lassen. Eine Antwort hierzu ist bislang ausgeblieben. Das, was zwei sich liebende oder einmal die wirkliche Liebe empfunden habende Menschen miteinander verbindet oder einmal verbunden hat, kann nie ein anderer Mensch auch nur erahnen, geschweige denn nachempfinden. Wer wirklich vorbehaltlos lieben kann, der muss auch in der Lage sein, mit dem von Dir geschilderten Tagesablauf über die Runden zu kommen. Die Zeit heilt Wunden. Einen echten Ratschlag Dir zu geben, vermag ich nicht. Das, was Du unter "ich mag meinen Mann sehr gern" verstehst oder fühlst, sollte ausreichen, Eure gemeinsame Krise zu überwinden und durchzuhalten. Vielleicht ist es das, was Dein Mann insgeheim von Dir erwartet oder erhofft. Gib ihm noch mehr Zeit, um über das hinwegzukommen, was ihn bedrückt. Das Anhören von Musik der von Dir geschilderten Art drückt aus, wie schwer Dein Mann insgeheim leidet. Hilf ihm, so gut Du es kannst; dann hilfst Du Dir selbst. 

*"Vergangenheit ist Geschichte, Zukunft ist ein Geheimnis und jeder Augenblick ein Geschenk"
*(Ina Deter)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Keine Entscheidung ?

*Hallo, Fedora,




> Ich habe ihm aber die Freiheit gelassen zu entscheiden, ob er lieber Freundschaft oder Beziehung mit mir möchte, denn verlieren wollte ich ihn auf gar keinen Fall wieder, ob nun so oder so..... Es fiel die Entscheidung auf "wir sollten es miteinander versuchen", was mich natürlich auch sehr gefreut hat, denn ich war zugegebenermaßen schon etwas verliebt in ihn.


Ohne jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen zu wollen, drückt der letzte Halbsatz nicht das aus, was man mit dem Wort Liebe verbindet. Verliebt sein ist etwas Betörendes, ja Berauschendes, aber hat mit der wahren Liebe noch nicht viel gemein. Die entsteht erst durch das Ausleben des Verliebtseins. 




> Heute Beziehung, morgen wieder lieber nur Freundschaft, dann lieber wieder doch Freundschaft mit Extras und nun sind wir wieder bei Nur-Freundschaft gelandet....ich werde verrückt.


Warum so kompliziert? Was verstehst Du unter dem Wort Beziehung? Das klingt so ernüchternd. "Nur-Freundschaft", welche Wortschöpfung!  




> Er zieht mich ran und stößt mich weg. Er sagt er hat mich lieb (neulich hat er sogar ich-liebe-dich genuschelt)


Auch genuschelt, wie Du es ausdrückst, hört eine Frau das ganz gern, wenn es das denn sein sollte.




> Ich komme mir wie eine Geliebte vor, zu der man geht, wenn man sie braucht und bei Nicht-Bedarf ist es eben Freundschaft.


Das ist doch aber der ganz normale Ablauf in einer solchen "Beziehung". Du möchtest ihn nicht verlieren, wie Du betonst. Dann kommt man aber um solche Hemmschuhe so lange nicht herum, bis man wirklich Nägel mit Köpfen macht.




> Er findet mich anziehend, er bedauert das es keinen Sex wie er ihn kennt mit mir geben wird, verzichten will er aber auch nicht auf mich und sich ganz auf mich einlassen kann er nicht, vielleicht kann er gar nicht mehr lieben, war seine letzte Aussage und das Resultat unseres letzten Gespräches. Daraufhin habe ich die Initiative übernommen, worüber ich mich jetzt schon ärgere und ihm gesagt, das wir es dann vielleicht doch besser bei Freundschaft belassen sollten, da ich befürchte, das es irgendwann mal zu einem totalen Bruch kommen könnte.


Diese ständige Unterscheidung zwischen Freundschaft und Beziehung kann doch nicht zu einer dauerhaften Verbindung, geschweige denn zu dem führen, was man mit Liebe bezeichnet.




> Nun bin ich mal wieder nur Freundin und habe ihm gesagt, das ich in dieser Funktion immer für ihn da bin und falls er sich entscheiden kann, er weiß wo ich bin. Funkstille und ich bin total am Ende...


Dein Verlangen nach diesem Mann erscheint mir nicht so sehr von der ersehnten innigen Liebe geprägt, sondern doch mehr von dem Gedanken an eine feste Verbindung. Du hast klar gestellt, Du habest Dich ausgetobt. Dann würde ich nun wirklich versuchen, diese Zusammenkünfte mit Deinem Freund ohne jeden Zwang in irgend eine Richtung ablaufen zu lassen. Ich würde auch nicht warten, bis er die Funkstille beendet, sondern zu ihm gehen ohne Vorbedingungen. Wenn er denn über seine Krankheit reden möchte, höre ihm aufmerksam zu, Wenn er nicht darüber reden möchte, vermeide dieses Thema!! Wenn Du damit nicht leben kannst, wirst Du nicht wirklich glücklich mit diesem Mann werden. Liebe bedeutet auch, ohne Gegenliebe lieben zu können.

*"Ein halb leeres Glas Wein ist zwar zugleich auch ein halb volles; aber eine halbe Lüge mitnichten eine halbe Wahrheit "
*(Jean Cocteau)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Leben mit einem Handicap
*
Lieber Reinhard, als 18-Jähriger verschlang ich tagelang ein bildhübsches Mädchen aus unserer etwas entfernteren Nachbarschaft mit den Augen. Ich bildete mir ein, total verliebt zu sein. Als es dann endlich zu einem ersten behutsamen Zusammentreffen kam, stellte ich ganz bedrückt fest, dass dieser Engel in Menschengestalt taubstumm war. Nun kam ich mit meinen Gefühlen total durcheinander, denn ich verspürte nun erst recht eine kaum noch zu steuernde Liebe zu diesem für mich bedauernswerten Geschöpf. Mein Vater half mir bei meinem Kummer nicht wirklich, weil er Vernunftgründe anführte, dass ein Junge in meinem Alter mit so einer Belastung, wenn es denn tatsächlich ernst werden würde, kaum zurecht käme. Ich hatte danach ein furchtbar schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich diese sich anbahnende Verbindung abbrach, bevor sie richtig begonnen hatte. Warum ich Dir das geschildert habe? Nun, weil es auch im späteren Leben darum geht, möglicherweise da Zugeständnisse machen oder Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen, wenn das in einer Ehe oder einer egal wie gelagerten Lebensgemeinschaft erforderlich sein sollte. Ein vorher potenter Mann oder eine Frau mit nur einer Brust haben selbst an ihrem Los zu tragen und bedürfen eines Partners, der einem ohne wenn und aber zur Seite steht. Impotent sind Männer nicht erst durch Prostatakrebs. Der Gründe gibt es viele. Nach der Statistik soll jeder 4. Mann damit zu tun. Wenn nun eine Frau - auch wenn es sich nur um eine Geliebte handelt - sich über einen Mann lustig macht, weil der nur Hände, Mund und vielleicht auch noch die Füsse einzusetzen hat, um seinem Partner zu einem Orgasmus zu verhelfen, dann sollte man schnell Fersengeld geben und diesen Menschen fortan ignorieren.  




> Was ich in den folgenden 1,5 Jahren beim Auftreten von Konfliktsituationen an Beleidigungen, Demütigungen und Kränkungen ertragen habe, ging nicht mehr auf die berühmt bezichtigte "Kuhhaut". Dass ich nunmehr eh keine mehr abkriegen würde, war noch das Harmloseste.


Lieber Reinhard, es ist bitter, solche Schmähungen hinnehmen zu müssen. Aber es gibt sie noch, nämlich die Frauen, die bedingungslos zu ihrem Partner stehen; egal ob mit oder ohne Trauschein. Die größte Sorge meiner Frau galt nicht meiner zu erwartenden, wohl reduzierten Potenz, sondern der Sorge ums Überleben überhaupt.  




> Ich bin wegen meiner geschilderten Situation vor -3- Jahren auch deutlich vorsichtiger geworden, bin aber auch soweit psychisch gefestigt, dass mir derartige Attacken nichts mehr anhaben können, zumal sich meine Potenz wieder deutlich erholt hat und für ein normales Sexualleben völlig ausreichend ist.


Erfreulich für Dich, und Du wirst sicher inzwischen eine Auslese vorgenommen haben. Wie sagte doch John F. Kennedy "Vergib Deinen Feinden, aber vergiss ihre Namen nicht"




> Für alle hier im Forum hat sich seit Diagnosestellung viel geändert, einer braucht mehr Verständnis, der andere weniger, aber niemand braucht sich für seine Erkrankung und deren Folgen zu entschuldigen.


Jeder, der von Krebs betroffen ist, benötigt liebevolles Verständnis, und zwar ohne Einschränkung, d. h. auch ohne Bedingungen für ein gemeinsames Leben danach.

*"Es ist absurd, ein Mann könne nicht ständig die selbe Frau lieben; wie zu behaupten, ein Geiger brauche mehrere Geigen, um ein Musikstück zu spielen"
*(Honorè Balzac)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Traudl Schmid

Lieber Hutschi,
du hast ja richtig bedacht meine Geschichte durchgelesen. Eine Reihe guter Impulse, mal nachzudenken, sind bei mir angekommen:"Ich mag meinen Mann sehr gerne", mehr kann ich zur Zeit nicht aus mir herausbringen. Geliebt habe ich ihn, vorbehaltlos, bevor der "Vorhang" zugegangen ist. Ich habe unzählige Demütigungen (schon vor der OP) von ihm bekommen , Bloßstellungen, Lügen.
Eigentlich habe ich mich schon so weit entfernt, dass ich mich trennen wollte. Eine Wohnung für mich alleine habe ich schon gemietet ( existiert immer noch..)
Sogar meine beiden Kinder (22 und 25) haben mit mir mitgefühlt und mich ermuntert, zu gehen, denn sie haben gesehen , wie unglücklich und verloren ich in dieser Ehe war. Dann kam das Gespräch: Er muss operiert werden. Ein Schock. Ich wusste nichts von den langen Zeiten der Ungewissheit vorher, er hat alles mit sich ausgemacht.
Nach der OP, ich erinnere mich noch an verzweifelte Besuche im Krankenhaus, wo ich ihn sehen wollte, er mich aber weitergeschickt hat, oder beleidigt hat.
Ich habe nur gespürt: Nicht gehen, keine Trennung.
Nicht zuletzt durch die vielen Beiträge, die
 ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, kann ich ein wenig verstehen, was sich in meinem Mann abspielt. 
Es ist sehr schwer für mich, ihm zu zeigen, dass ich ihm zur Seite stehe, zeige ich zu viel, oder zum falschen Zeitpunkt, wird er aggressiv (verbal)
Ob er versuchen möchte, seine schon lange verloren gegangene Potenz wieder zu beleben, ist ein Geheimnis, das mich manchmal ängstigt, verunsichert. Manchmal wünsche ich ihm, es gäbe eine Frau, bei der er seine Bedürfnisse artikulieren kann und die ihm hilft. Ich könnte ihn sogar gehen lassen, auch er lebt nur einmal und hat ein Recht auf Zufriedenheit. Das Angebot, mich zu verlassen, hat er abgelehnt. Ich fürchte aus finanziellen Interessen, denn 30Jahre Ehe sind teuer.
Lieber Hutschi, du siehst , ich schwebe im Niemandsland.
Gottseidank habe ich eine sehr gute Beziehung zu meinen Kindern, einen wunderbaren Beruf und viele Freunde (Innen).
Als Ehefrau und Gefährtin, als Partnern, Vertraute habe ich versagt. Ich hätte so viel Liebe zu geben, er will sie nicht.

Lieber Gruß
Traudl

----------


## Traudl Schmid

Lieber Schorschel,
ich danke dir für deine vielen, wertvollen Gedanken. Es tut gut, mit den Augen eines Mannes die Situation anzusehen. Du lässt es mich richtig nachspüren, wie dreckig es meinem Mann gegangen sein muss, und geht. Du rührst in tiefe Abgründe, denn mein Mann kann auf nicht viele (Konfliktlöse-Kompetenzen) zurückgreifen, dazu war sein Elternhaus zu autoritär, auch zu übergriffig und auch teils zu gewaltvoll. Von klein an hat er geübt, alle Gefühle zu filtern, nicht zu zeigen und Probleme mit sich alleine auszutragen, notfalls auch mit der Unwahrheit zu jonglieren. 4 Jahre nach dem Tod seines Vaters ist die Krankheit, vielleicht mit dem Vorboten der Impotenz..(?) an die Oberfläche gekommen. Sicher hätte ein Psychoanalytiker viel Arbeit gehabt. Ich selber habe 3 Jahre eine Analyse besucht, um überhaupt meinen Kopf über Wasser zu bekommen. Mein Mann war sogar schon zweimal bereit, mit mir gemeinsam zu einem Therapeuten zu gehen. Es war wohl der Falsche, der ihm nur weitere Vorwürfe gemacht hat, so im Sinne: Schaun Sie doch Ihre Frau an, attraktiv, um die müssen Sie sich kümmern, sonst tuts ein anderer... Inzwischen ist die Körperlichkeit " aus der Welt", uns verbinden  Interessen (Sport, Reisen). Es bahnt sich ein Weg der "Ruhe" an, aber jeder lebt alleine vor sich hin : Gefühle (auch zueinander)  zu äußern, ist streng tabu. Das bin ich nicht.

Lieber Schorschel, ich dank dir 
Traudl

----------


## Schorschel

Liebe Traudl,

3 kurze Kommentare fallen mir ein:




> ...Sicher hätte ein Psychoanalytiker viel Arbeit gehabt. Ich selber habe 3 Jahre eine Analyse besucht, um überhaupt meinen Kopf über Wasser zu bekommen. Mein Mann war sogar schon zweimal bereit, mit mir gemeinsam zu einem Therapeuten zu gehen. Es war wohl der Falsche, der ihm nur weitere Vorwürfe gemacht hat, so im Sinne: Schaun Sie doch Ihre Frau an, attraktiv, um die müssen Sie sich kümmern, sonst tuts ein anderer...


Eine _Partner_therapie war angesichts der von der angerissenen Biografie Deines Mannes vermutlich keine gute Idee. Er braucht mit Sicherheit zunächst seine eigene Therapie, um überhaupt konflikt- und kommunikationsfähig zu werden. Ob das Euch Beide dann zusammen- oder auseinanderbringt --- das weiß man vorher nie, aber das wiederum weißt Du garantiert selber aufgrund Deiner Analyse.




> ...Inzwischen ist die Körperlichkeit " aus der Welt", uns verbinden Interessen (Sport, Reisen). Es bahnt sich ein Weg der "Ruhe" an, aber jeder lebt alleine vor sich hin : Gefühle (auch zueinander) zu äußern, ist streng tabu...


Das _kann_ ein Weg sein, um über "Ruhe" = Kampfvermeidung zu einem entspannteren Verhältnis zu kommen. Wohin das dann führt? Siehe oben...

...und unten...




> ...Das bin ich nicht....


...Heißt das, Du willst oder kannst diesen "Gefühle tabu"-Weg nicht mitgehen und die Ehe beenden?? 

Ich könnte das verstehen. Für Deinen Mann wäre das wohl eine Katastrophe, auch wenn er das vermutlich kaum zugeben würde oder könnte (vielleicht weiß er es auch gar nicht und würde es erst merken, wenn es zu spät ist!?). Du bist vermutlich der einzige Halt, den er jemals hatte und heute noch hat, auch wenn er das nicht zeigt oder zeigen kann.

Aber Du musst natürlich auch an Dich denken, denn Du hast jedes Recht der Welt auf Deine eigene Lebensgestaltung.

Abschließend nochmals meine Frage: Gibt es denn Niemanden, der mal Tacheles mit ihm reden könnte?

Herzliche Grüße, und halt' die Ohren steif!!!

Schorschel

----------


## Fedora

Liebe Trautel,
ich kann zwar nicht auf so viele Jahre zurück blicken, aber mir geht es in nur so kurzer Zeit schon ähnlich....

Lieber Hutschi, 
ich brauche nicht zu unterscheiden über verliebt sein, Freundschaft oder Beziehung. Für mich gibt es diese Frage gar nicht, denn ich liebe ihn. Aber er lässt mich immer wieder in diesem Netz aus Ungewissheit zurück. Nähe, wenn ihm danach ist, nicht wenn ich es möchte...Und das macht mich zu einem unsichtbarem Wesen. Und so stelle ich mich automatisch um, wie er es gern möchte und weiß, das es so nicht sein sollte. Das ist auch Liebe. Sich selbst zurück zu nehmen, denn ich weiß, das er auch für mich empfindet, nur einfach Probleme damit hat mich zuzulassen. So sehe ich das.
Ich bin ein ziemlich verständnisvoller Mensch, habe ihm in zwei Mails versucht zu vermitteln, das ich sein bin, aber entweder als Freundin oder als Geliebte. Man mag mir verzeihen, das ich da einfach auch Klarheit für mich brauche. Ich bin nicht naiv, mir ist bewusst, das dies keine einfache Beziehung, in welcher Richtung auch immer, sein wird, aber hat nicht jede zwischenmenschliche Beziehung irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten? Sicher ist dies eine Spur härter, aber für mich gibt es nichts, was nicht gemeinsam zu schaffen ist. Das ist meine Einstellung, die war schon immer so. 
Aber ist es denn zuviel verlangt, eine Entscheidung zu treffen? Es geht doch nicht ausschließlich nur um ihn und seine Krankheit, es gibt doch auch noch ein Leben indem andere Dinge eine Rolle spielen. Und dabei sehe ich mich durchaus nicht als wichtigsten Faktor. 
Mittlerweile kriecht auch ein bisschen "langsam-werde-ich-sauer" dazu, denn ihn aus der Reserve zu locken ist schier unmöglich. Sein Charakter ist ihm da dann auch noch im Weg. Er ist ein Mann wie er im Buche steht :-)
Mir wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als abzuwarten, bis er zu Ende gedacht hat.....
Du hast geschrieben:
_Wenn Du damit nicht leben kannst, wirst Du nicht wirklich glücklich mit diesem Mann werden. Liebe bedeutet auch, ohne Gegenliebe lieben zu können._
Und das ist es ja, was ich kann...nur soll er mir sagen ob mit oder ohne Gegenliebe, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, das macht keinen Unterschied, aber gibt den Weg vor.......

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen Hutschi und ein herzlicher Gruss aus der Hauptstadt

Ist ja irgendwie rührend, wie Du Dich mit meiner Situation befasst hast. Ich konnte eigentlich recht gut mit dieser Situation umgehen, habe jeden Morgen mit dem Grinsen der Selbstironie in den Spiegel geschaut und mir gedacht :

"Mein Gott, Reinhard, wie tief bist Du doch gesunken !"

Das hatte auch was positives, dachte ich, denn ich war sicher, tiefer ging es nicht mehr, ich hatte den Bodensatz erreicht.
Ziel dieser Attacken, lieber Hutschi, war ja nicht mich loszuwerden, sondern mich psychisch zu brechen und überall zu isolieren, um mich dann ganz für sich zu haben.

Die Angst ging um, ich könnte wieder verschwinden, war groß (aber unbegründet) und deshalb wollte sie mich auf das Gardemaß eines stubenreinen Schoßhundes (kontinent bin ich ja), der auf Befehl mit dem Schwanz wedelt, zurechtstutzen.

Dies ist natürlich nicht gelungen, ich werde seit einiger Zeit von der Dame massiv bedrängt und belästigt. Ob nun mit Prostata oder ohne, das Theater ist immer das gleiche.

Bedingt durch den frühen Tod meiner Mutter (ich war 14) bin ich soweit selbständig, dass ich mein Leben sehr gut selber ordnen kann, dies reicht vom Bügeln über Nähen bis zum Bereiten aller üblichen Mahlzeiten (auch ohne den Einsatz der Mikrowelle).

Daher habe ich mich niemals bedienen lassen und habe eine Frau niemals als Dienstmagd angesehen, die mir die Pantoffeln und das Bier bringt, wenn ich träge auf der Couch liege. 
Ich bin immer dem Charme und der Ausstrahlung erlegen, deshalb habe ich früh erkannt, dass ich eine Zumutung für jede Frau gewesen wäre, die mich geheiratet hätte, obwohl ich mehrmals hätte heiraten können, wenn ich denn gewollt hätte.

Deshalb mein Zusatz : Ich habe es wahrscheinlich nicht besser verdient.

Mich nun jetzt umzusehen, eine Pflegerin zu haben, wenn die Knochen anfangen weh zu tun, muss ja auch nicht sein. Die Situation habe ich freiwillig gewählt (würde ich auch wieder tun); daraus muss ich nun das Beste machen. Da meine Kinder (geprägt durch ihre Mutter) auch nur auftauchen werden, wenn sie etwas wollen, nämlich Knete, wird es mir wahrscheinlich irgendwann ähnlich ergehen wie Knud`s Ziehvater (nicht unser Forum-Knut, sondern der Eisbär Knud aus dem Berliner Zoo); der lag nämlich tot in seiner Wohnung.
Nur bei mir wird´s wahrscheinlich erst jemand merken, wenn´s im Hausflur anfängt zu riechen. (grins!!). Aber bis dahin entscheide ich selbst, was mit mir passiert und vor allem was nicht. Ich werde mir jedenfalls meinen schwarzen Humor bewahren.

Aber wie man hier lesen kann, gibt es ja fast überall Pobleme, ich werde im November ganz entspannt zur nächsten PSA-Messung gehen und dann weitersehen.

Bleib schön gesund, Hutschi und viel Spass am Samstag.

Reinhard

----------


## Schorschel

> ...der auf Befehl mit dem Schwanz wedelt...


Klingt in diesem Zusammenhang drollig bis zweideutig, lieber Reinhard :-)))

Oder fällt das schon unter diese Rubrik:




> ...Ich werde mir jedenfalls meinen schwarzen Humor bewahren...


Herzliche Grüße in die Hauptstadt und alles Gute!!!

Schorschel

----------


## spertel

Schorschel, diese vermeintliche Zweideutigkeit habe ich gar nicht beachtet, aber ehrlich gesagt, "wedeln" konnte ich auch vor der Op nicht.

Daher gehört dieses eher in die Rubrik "schwarzer Humor oder Selbstironie"

Gruss zurück !!

Reinhard

----------


## christinew

Hallo, ich bin ja schon teilweise entsetzt darüber, was sich bei einigen im "Miteinanderleben" abspielt.
Spertel, ich hoffe, Du hast diese Dame inzwischen entsorgt, solche Äußerungen darf es weder mit noch ohne Diagnose geben.
Fedora, bei Dir bin ich nicht einverstanden mit diesem Wackelverhalten, Du stellst Dich autmatisch um*, warum* , Ihr redet darüber ob Du mal Freundin oder mal die Geliebte sein sollst.
Warum bist du nicht Freundin *und* Geliebte. Ich weiß dass der Mann in der Situation sicherlich oftmals hin und her gerissen wird von seinen Empfindungen. Da solltest Du unverbrüchlich als Partnerin, als Freundin und als Geliebte da sein, da solltest Du versuchen,  eine feste Konstante in Eurem Leben zu sein, egal, wie seine Achterbahnfahrt auch aussieht, und wenn er Dich denn mal wieder zur Freundin degradieren will, da könntest Du doch mal versuchen ihm ganz ruhig und freundlich zu sagen, egal, wo auch immer du mich hin stupsen willst, ich bin hier an deiner Seite als deine Freundin als deine Geliebte als die Frau in deinem Leben. Versuche es.
Christine

----------


## Fedora

Hallo Christine, 
vielen Dank für deine Ideen...ein guter Ansatz, wenn ich das nicht schon versucht hätte :-)
So langsam kommt mir leider auch der Gedanke, das er (man(n) möge mir das verzeihen) auch einfach nur ein Mann ist. Denn die Sache mit der Freundschaft war ja von Anfang an, es kam dann halt die Freundschaft mit Extras dazu und dann so was wie eine Beziehung. Und nun gar nichts mehr. Das hat mich dann dazu hinreißen lassen, mal das Thema -was für eine Art Beziehung führen wir eigentlich- (typisch Frau, der Ausgleich dann, grins) anzusprechen und daraufhin gabs Stress, weil ich ihm klar machen wollte, das ich nicht nur nach seiner Pfeife tanzen wollte, das ich nicht brav zuhause sitze, bis er mich mal sehen möchte und mich nicht auf seine Zeit reduzieren lassen werde, das ich auch mal Pläne habe und sich auch mal nach mir gerichtet werden kann. Wobei aber klar ist, das wenn er mich braucht, ich alles stehen und liegen lassen würde. Wir haben bis dato täglich telefoniert, jetzt nichts mehr. Natürlich habe ich da etwas Druck gemacht, es aber dann auch wieder revidiert, in dem ich ihm versichert habe, das ich in jedem Fall seine Freundin bleiben würde. Somit hat natürlich auch meine Inkonsequenz dazu beigetragen, das er sich entspannt zurück legen kann. Ich bin mache nun erstmal nichts mehr!!!
Denn ich habe die romantische Vorstellung wenn ihm wirklich was an mir liegt, meldet er sich, denn so langsam müsste er genau wissen wie ich zu ihm stehe...und wenn nicht, tja...dann hab ich das wahrscheinlich gründlich vermasselt oder zuviel hinein interpretiert........we will see....
liebe Grüße 
Fedora

PS: Sorry, für das "ausheulen" hier, aber ich kenne niemanden mit dem ich darüber reden kann, da die Krankheit ja auch eine wichtige Rolle spielt und ich über den einen oder Kommentar wirklich nachgedacht habe.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Fedora!

Ich finde es nicht zuviel verlangt, wenn Du eine gewisse Klarheit von "ihm" erwartest. Eine Krankheit wie PK rechtfertigt sicher viele mögliche und zuweilen auch unmögliche Verhaltensweisen, aber sie kann kein Freibrief sein, seine Partnerin/Freundin/Geliebte/etc.etc. auf Dauer in der Luft rumhängen zu lassen und sich ihrer zu bedienen, wann immer einem danach ist. Sorry!

Vielleicht merkt er jetzt, dass Du ihm fehlst - dann muss er sich halt mal bequemen, sich zu artikulieren. Und wenn Du ihm _nicht_ fehlst - dann ist's eh wurscht.

Percy Sledge hat ein tolles Lied mit dem Titel "Self-preservation comes first" (die Selbsterhaltung hat Vorrang). Das hat - wie ich auch an anderer Stelle hier im Forum einige Male geschrieben habe - nichts mit Egoismus zu tun. Aber man kann nur helfen, wenn man selbst stark genug dazu ist. So sehe ich es zumindest.

Ich bin gespannt, wie es bei Euch weitergeht...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Stoeff

PS: Sorry, für das "ausheulen" hier....quote]


Hi Fedora,

das ist niemals ausheulen, ich finde deine Anfragen, Beiträge und Antworten treffen in so vieler Hinsicht einen Kern des danach... - das was passiert nach der radikalen (und hoffentlich Nerven schonenden ) Prostata OP mit dem Patienten, seinem allerintimsten Umfeld und seinem Ich. 

....und da gäbe es so einige Ansätze etwas zu sagen, und je nach meiner momentanen Verfassung und Laune _( und heut ist sie ziemlich prima weil es mit mir/uns eingermassen rund läuft und ich 10 Monate nach der OP ganz gut Land sehe , mich oberglücklich schätze und doch ziemlich viele Sorgen im Kopf hab - wie die Finazkrise, die Weltpolitik, meine Job - und Altresversorgung vor allem... - weniger aber meine Sorge ob im Bett den Monat über noch "ein paar Tore fallen" oder es grad mal ein trostloses Unentschieden gibt mit meinem lieben Frauchen oder gar lustloses Desinteresse ob mit oder ohne lustlosem herumgestochere von beiden Seiten... - und im Vetrauen gesagt - es fallen da ein paar Tore bei uns - und/aber es dauert erheblich länger - und/aber wir üben uns darin uns darauf einzustellen ;-) - und / aber wir haben das vorhin , so etwas in der *hust * in der Kiste angesprochen wie ziemlich schwer das sein muss wenn man im Fortgeschrittenen Alter erstmals intim aktiv werden wollte und dieses Monster von Problem liegt da auch noch drüber als Hemm - bzw. Klemmschuh... )_ 


...achso - also je nach Laune hätte ich mannigfaltige Möglichkeiten drauf einzugehen und die eine wäre z.B:

füllt doch eure Tage mit Leben , anstatt euer Leben mit Tagen * - Tagen des zählens und abwägens... des emailschreibens oder telefonieren / chatten... - denn wie kann man im Gespräch was erfahren - ich würd meine Bikerbraut ja auch nicht auf ne rasante Tour mitnehmen bevor ich sie auf kleineren Strecken nicht authentisch und wahrhaftig "ausgetestet " hab ob sie es auch drauf hat... - das wäre sogar lebensgefährlich für uns beide, obwohl ich nur eine 550 er Kawasaki hab ( das ist ein Motorrad ) und ich nur selten über 170 düse... - du verstehst mich ? 


Und die andere ist z.B. von mir zu erzählen, wie es mir geht um dir das komplexe Thema etwas bewusster zu machen - und vielleicht gelingt mir eine Antwort. 

Ich sag mal... noch vor der Op, vorm Jahr, hätte ich, wenns passt und der Bock mich/uns reitet... ( was so ein paar mal im Monat passierte ) zwischen Sportschau und Tatort irgendwann ne gemütliche halbe Stunde einlegen können - sozusagen fast auf Knopfdruck... - und wenn ich nicht noch ein paar mal an Steurerklärung oder was anderes banales gedacht hab...dann war die schose für uns beide viel zu schnell over.. - meist ein knappes 1:0 für mich in der 12 Minute sozusagen und als Frau hast evtl. halt etwas pech gehabt, hättst dich ja auch beeilen können .... 

Und jetzt...? jetzt ist fast alles anders - alles muss in meinem/unserem Kopf schon geplant, bereit, konzentriert und sowas von fallen gelassen sein in meiner/unserer Stimmung , und jeder Hauch eines Gedanken an Stuererklärung ist schon Ende in meinem Gelände .. und deshalb wagen wir beidseitig den Hochseilakt ( lach nicht , manchmal kommt es wir/uns wirklich so vor....) so gut wie nicht mehr spontan sondern fast generalstabsmässig geplant...

wie ? 

...alles alltägliche ist abgehakt und abgeschaltet, besprochen und auf wiedervorlage gelegt - niemand hat hunger oder durst oder noch was zu machen die nächsten paar stunden - licht, musik und ambiente haben noch nie geschadet - ein zwei joints oder ein mässiger drink passen auch manchmal... - fast auch ein muss sich noch wo anzutörnen, in schlüpfrigen gedanken, fantasien, evtl. rollenspielchen, und man kann Roulade mit Speck , wenn es das sein soll - auf dutzendweise anders und anders zubereiten - und es wird niemals langweilig Roulade mit Speck zu essen - und so entwickelten wir ein paar u n s ganz aufregend vorkommender spielchen und variationen ... - welche ? das ist doch egal, denk ich mal, es sind halt unsere und ich hab das Gefühl dass keine Frau auf der Welt sich so mit mir abgeben würde...ausser diese eine Frau die mich so liebt - und die ich dafür so liebe ... - denn das ist nur eines von sehr vielen Fenstern bei ihr, die sie mir öffnet. Über alles und fast immer miteinander reden können, seinen Lebenskumpel nicht hängen lassen, egal was er will, seine Fehler akzeptieren, die wir alle haben, seine Tiefpunkte und auch schwachen Momente. 

Würde ich eine hochalpine Wanderung per email abchatten und mich mit einer mir fast unbekannten Partnerin auf so ein Wagnis einlassen...? Ganz bestimmt nicht. Wenn ich aber einen Tag mit jemandem in der Natur verbracht hab und ich sehe wie er reagiert wenn es mal nicht läuft - wenn die Blasen an den Füssen kommen oder es ist kalt und der Wind pfeifft und der Hunger naht... - und wenn ich dann sehe der Partner kann das irgendwie ab und klappt nicht gleich zusammen und macht Theater... - ja dann gewinne ich grösstes Vertrauen dass auch so eine Hochalpinwanderung klappen könnte. Du verstehst mich ? 


Und dann wäre noch eine weitere Seite - deine Erwartung/Möglichkeiten und seine Erwartung/ Möglichkeiten - er kann evtl fast immer ( notfalls mit manueller, medikamentöser oder anderer hilfe ) ....wenn er vorher dem Mädel 300 gibt, ne Viagra einschmeisst und explicit sagt was ihn wie und wo und und für ungefähr wie lange anmacht - das ist sozusagen die simple animalische Seite in ihm - ...wie aber , bitte schön , kann er das jemals von dir verlangen... ? - vor allem wenn es möglicherweise die einzige Art ist dass da überhaupt ein Tor fällt... ? ..ich glaube fast jeder Respekt einer kultivierten Frau gegenüber gebietet dass Mann da besser schweigt ....wer will denn bitte schÖn bei Anbeginn einer Beziehung evtl. als abartiges Sexmonster gesehen werden ? ...- aber wo bleibt da deine Fantasie und dein Unternehmunsgeist Feora, frag ich mich ? Mann kann doch auch von vorn herein sagen - ein 0:0 ist auch prima... hauptsache wir haben miteinander gespielt - oder ? Einfach gesagt - erwarte nichts und dir wird sehr vieles geschenkt - und das ist irgendwie auch eine patente Lebenshaltung... meinst nicht ? 


Du musst ihm irgendwie signalisieren dass sein Schniedel nicht so wichtig ist - gibt ja zur Not auch Hände, Lippen und hilfmittel von elektrisch bis gemüse oder du probeirst nen Bauchtanz ? whatever..... - vor allem aber respekt, fantasie, glauben, humor, krativität, finesse und willen plus gefühl, geduld und evtl auch etwas sexy Laune dabei sind gefragt ... - EURE - und keinesfalls seine alleine. 

Guter Sex oder Sex überhaupt ist m.E. das " sich gegnseitig belohnen für irgendwas " - und wenn da nichts oder viel zu wenig ist wofür man sich evtl. belohnen könnte.... - dann hätt auch ich Glückspilz evtl. ein Problem - und früher wäre das n u r mental gewesen , fast niemals körperlich - aber heute wäre es tatsächlich vor allem aber ! körperlich. 

Und so betrachtet hat all das da oben weniger mit PK zu tun....sondern eher mit ganz allgemeinen Betrachtungen wie man seine Weggefährten für alles schöne und Gemeinsam im Leben im Leben sucht und findet... - oder eben nicht findet weil man vielleicht falsch sucht ? 

- und da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. 


Liebe Grüsse und nix für Ungut...
- es sollen nur ein paar Denkanstösse für dich sein 
- in einem Thread wo ich denke , der Mann ist evtl. in höchstem Masse depressiv... und Depression ist, ob mit oder ohne PK, ein sehr heftiges anderes Thema. 





Liebe Grüsse 
Stoeff



* ...es ist ganz gleich ob ihr gemeinsam Vernissagen, Ausstellungen, Gesellschaften, Konzerte und Opern besucht, gemeinsame Freunde und Verwanschaft pflegt, den Rheinsteig wandert, verreist, "Kinder" erzieht, das Nest verschönert, neue Freunde macht, oder eine Bergwanderung auf Mallorca macht... - Filme, Literatur und Feuilleton debattiert, Mottorrad fahrt oder den Garten pflegt - ...wie wir das des Öfteren in fast allen freien Stunden und meist dabei uns gut unterghaltend machen, oder uns auch mal zickend und brummelnd rumzoffen - die ganze Palette eben ;-) 

...oder als verbriefte Schalkefans, als Brieftaubenzüchter oder als Schrebergärtner agiert...  * OMG ;-) * - wie das millionen andere machen - hauptsache, sag ich mal - ihr macht real was zusamen und nicht per email , und alles andere ist dann ... 

" Que sera, sera - what will be, will be... " :-)

----------


## Fedora

hi stoeff, 
 danke für deinen beitrag, das hat mich umgehauen...wow....
 allerdings hast du auch einen zitiert, der nicht von mir war, absicht als grundlage? :-)

wir haben uns zwar im chat kennen gelernt, aber sehr schnell auch telefoniert und uns getroffen. das sicher auch wegen einer gewissen anziehungskraft, aber auch weil wir uns einfach von anfang an so super verstanden haben, als wenn wir uns ewigkeiten kennen. schon beim telefonieren hat er mir alles erzählt, was die krankheit betrifft, wie es ihm damit geht, welche erfahrungen er gemacht hat und was möglicherweise alles auf ihn zukommen kann und somit auch auf mich. mir klar gemacht, das dies keine beziehung für die ewigkeit sein könnte und mir nahe gelegt, es noch mal zu überdenken usw. usw.....
glaubt mir oder glaubt mir nicht, aber für mich war pk von anfang an überhaupt kein grund, was sich in den weg stellen könnte oder mich davon abhält, diesen mann kennen lernen zu wollen. ich habe mich in ihn verliebt, so wie er ist und mit allem was dazu gehört. und das ist auch jetzt noch so und wird auch so bleiben. und wenn ich jetzt ganz offen bin, auch sexuell ist das kein übermächtiges thema, nicht für mich. sicher für ihn, denn für ihn als mann ist das nicht einfach, dieses neue sein, da kommen bei ihm immer wieder mal wünsche und gedanken hoch, denen er nicht folgen KANN.
aber...wir hatten wundervolle momente, mit händen und lippen und es ging nicht um tore schießen. wir waren beide gleichermaßen glücklich, das sagt er mir seit dem jedenfalls immer wieder. 

_Zitat:
"wer will denn bitte schÖn bei Anbeginn einer Beziehung evtl. als abartiges Sexmonster gesehen werden ? ...- aber wo bleibt da deine Fantasie und dein Unternehmunsgeist Feora, frag ich mich ? Mann kann doch auch von vorn herein sagen - ein 0:0 ist auch prima... hauptsache wir haben miteinander gespielt - oder ? Einfach gesagt - erwarte nichts und dir wird sehr vieles geschenkt - und das ist irgendwie auch eine patente Lebenshaltung... meinst nicht ?_"

zu den erwartungen kann ich sagen, das ich keine habe. 
ich nehme ihn so wie er ist, habe ihn zu keiner zeit als was anderes gesehen, wenn es auch aufgrund der letzten woche zweifel gab, aber keine zweifel, die nicht erklärbar und lösbar gewesen wären, keine zweifel meinerseits an ihm, eher angst ihn verjagt zu haben mit zu forschem handeln....hier hast du mich vielleicht falsch verstanden. 

du hast recht, wenn du sagst, das man sich im richtigen leben sehen muss, wie ein mensch sich in gegenwart eines anderen menschen verhält. das war nie ein thema bei uns. lustigerweise habe ich mir mit ihm tatsächlich blasen gelaufen und er hat durch den hund meiner tochter auch nicht besser ausgesehen nach dem spaziergang; auch wenn du das mehr hypothetisch gemeint hast, ist es tatsächlich so gewesen. er hat meine familie kennen gelernt, war schon auf dem geburtstag meiner tochter, hat kuchen gekauft und ist spontan mit mir zu meiner anderen tochter gefahren.....wir haben uns in gesprächen nackig gemacht, wir haben uns geheimnisse erzählt, dinge, über die man nicht gerne spricht oder sachen, die ich noch niemandem erzählt habe. ein vertrauen, von dem keiner genau sagen kann, woher es kam oder wie es entstanden ist. und doch gab es diesen einen punkt, der ihn veranlasst hat, eine woche lang nachzudenken. ich werde es sicher noch erfahren, wenn er bereit ist, es mir zu erzählen. 
denn trotz krankheit sind wir auch nur menschen, die erfahrungen im leben gemacht haben. gute wie auch nicht so gute und manchmal kommen auch alte gewohnheiten oder verletzlichkeiten wieder zum vorschein, trotz vertrauen, liebe oder guten vorsätzen...das ist so, weil wir menschen sind und nicht maschinen, in jeder zwischenmenschlichen beziehung.

und....
ich habe angst vorm motorrad fahren, gelegenheiten zum sozius gehabt, aber immer dankend abgelehnt. hätte er ein motorrad, ich würde mich bedenkenlos drauf setzen und mich mit ihm in die kurven legen......

noch zwei kleine anmerkungen: 
ich bin eine frau und ich habe keinen krebs, daher ist es NATÜRLICH nicht immer einfach zu verstehen. ich kann gar nicht immer und konstant wissen, was in ihm gerade vorgeht, aber ich bin immer bereit, dazu zu lernen, mit wachem blick ins leben zu schauen, umzudenken, mich mal zurück zu nehmen oder mal an mich zu erinnern.

und....er hat sich wieder bei mir gemeldet, nachdem ich ihm meine kapitulation "angedroht" habe. wie ich ja schon mal erwähnte, ich kann kämpfen, aber mich nicht aufzwingen. wir telefonieren seit gestern also wieder. es ist, als wenn nichts war. wie es weitergeht, wird sich zeigen. ich bin recht zuversichtlich und ich habe daraus auch gelernt...zeit zu geben, abzuwarten, einen gang runter zu schalten :-) und trotzdem nicht sich selbst zu vergessen. 
wenn auch eine schmerzhafte woche lang. 
und ich möchte mal behaupten, auch er hat gelernt, er spricht jetzt in einer anderen, viel sanfteren noch liebevolleren tonlage mit mir :-)

liebe grüße
fedora

----------


## Charly

Hallo Stoeff, hallo Fedora


Endlich mal ein geiler Beitrag der das Prob genau trifft und nicht nur andeutungsweise um den heißen Brei geschrieben wurde. Ich finde es toll wie Stoeff die Dinge hier beim Namen nennt und Klasse seine Beispiele, Sportschau, Steuererk. etc. 
Ich muss sagen das mir im Mom unser Sex sogar gut gefällt, nichts Spontanes,(noch keine dauerhafte Erektion) kein Quicky, nicht nur Sch....z gesteuert, sondern durch Phantasie, Zärtlichkeiten und sehr viel Zeit und Hingabe beiderseits. Das geht wirklich nur wenn man sich dem Partner voll Öffnen und ihn Vertrauen kann. 

Dir Fedora wünsche ich die Stärke und Entschlusskraft die deinen Partner zum Handeln zwingt.LG Charly

----------


## Stoeff

> Hallo Stoeff, hallo Fedora
> 
> Dir Fedora wünsche ich die Stärke und Entschlusskraft die deinen Partner zum Handeln zwingt.LG Charly


 
...danke , danke , Fedora und Charlie, bin fast gerührt, und um ganz ehrlich zu sein, jetzt sogar einigermassen gerührt von meinem eigenen Wortschwall ( irgendwie süüss und authentisch ) gestern Nacht - kein Wort darin ist unwahr... - allenfalls hab ich hier und dort aus Höflichkeit was ausgelassen. 

Ich würde Charlies Rat nicht unbedingt blanko unterschreiben... - jemanden zum handeln "zwingen " ...da könnt auch ich mal etwas allergisch reagieren - ich würde , denke ich, wohl eher auf Zeit bauen und auf Vertiefung der Beziehung in fast jeder Art und Weise - die beiden irgendwie behagt - von der Zeit , dem Rhytmus, der Art und Weise ... whatever - und das meine ich ganz allgemein, wobei die Kiste stellvertredend, und fast selbstverständlich, auch so ihre ureigenen Spielregeln und gegenseitigen Rücksichten abfordert. 

Was ich übrigens aus Höflichkeit ausgelasen hab, ist meine persönliche Betrachtung zu meinem besten Freund...- der jetzt im Normalzustand selbst mir schon etwas "komisch, fast jämmerlich" daherkommt....- fast nix mehr da von der alten " Zack und schon steht die volle Pracht " - 1,5 cm kürzer ist er auch noch und die kleinen Beulen in der Leistenbeuge von der Entfernung von 21 Lymphknoten sind bei genauer Betrachtung auch nicht zu übersehen... - ok wir werden ja alle nicht jünger und schöner und mein Frauchen ist ( GOTT SEI DANK) kein bisschen schönheitskorrigiert mit 58 - aber desweilen hilft es einfach auch mal die Augen leicht zu schliessen und seine / ihre Sinne ins Reich von Nirwana abtauchen zu lassen und zu träumen ... - und tatsächlich erleben wir ( und ich übertreibe jetzt nicht !) so einiges um noch so einiges intensiver, gerdade das 0 -Gefühl, und es ist bestimmt schon Monate her dass ich an Krebs gedacht hab.. ( Que sera, sera ) - weil sich meine innere Welt mehr und mehr auf das hier und jetzt konzentrieren kann... - eigentlich sogar muss damit ich ( ...noch immer bei GV noch 50 mg Viagra ) überhaupt bestehe, und Rituale helfen allemal, das abklopfen ob wir auch wirklich so drauf sind und "was probieren wollen", die Wellness Sessieon im Bad vorher und all sowas.. und wenns sein muss kuck ich mir auch schon mal erotische clips an...etc 

...aber ich gebe auch zu , es klappt auch schon sehr gut ohne... ( in Eigenversuchen , ca 3-5 mal die Woche, denen ich jetzt viel mehr Zeit und , auf Anraten meines Uros, auch Gelegenheit einräume ...sozusagen errweitertes Beckenbodentraining ) - aber nochmal, Vögeln ist in unserer beziehung bei weitem nicht alles... ( selbst wenn einige sagen ohne Vögeln ist ales nichts - das stimmt so bei weitem nicht...- ich habe nach wie vor Lust auf fast jede Art von minimalster erotischer Spannung , obs ein harmloser Flirt an der Aldikasse ist, oder ich tätschel mal eine Uraltdfreundin , du weisst schon wo.... - all sowas - und ich lass mich keinesfalls depremieren ( lösche den Mist ungelesen ) von den - mindestens 30 bis 50 ! Spammails pro Monat die mir weissmachen wollen , meiner sei sowieso zu kurz, müsste gegen $$ manuell oder medikamentös nur gepäppelt werden und Frau sei sowieso unersättlich, stehe auf Riesenprügel und, und, und...( kriegt ihr auch so viele solch deprimierender Spams ?) ....und ich erwähne dieses Kapitel weil es hier schon ans sehr persönlich eingemachte geht  - und eine mir noch weniger vertraute Frau kann mir 10 mal versichern dass sie nix vermisst.... das ist manchmal sehr schwer zu glauben , denn ich selbst vermisse ja auch etwas - ( z.B. dieses Gefühl auch mal der ungezügelte Hengst zu sein ohne jede hilfsmittelchen..) auch wenn das  fast von Monat zu Monat weniger wird. 

Ich denke Fedora, du machst das schon seeehr, seehr gut - ( auch dass du dich "hinterrücks" diskret schlau machst ) lässt ihm auch mal Zeit in seiner Höhle über sich und dich und evtl über euch etwas zu grübeln ...- und je weniger du ihm da bedrängst oder gleich in Torschlusspanik gerätst, um so mehr signaliserst du ihm dass dich so leicht nichts aus der Ruhe bringt - dass man mit dir ganz gut " Kirschen essen kann ", das hab ich sogleuich gespürt , ( deshalb auch die intensivere Anwort ) jetzt musst ihm evtl auch beweisen dass man mit dir sogar Pferde stehlen kann... und das braucht seine Zeit, ich denke das ist nicht in 1-2 Wochen , gar Monaten hinzubiegen - ich persönliche halte nicht viel von zu schnell hingehuschten Beziehungen die nur äusserlich toll aussehen....- toller Job, tolles Haus, tolles Auto und toller Typ bedeutet noch lange keine tolle Beziehung - zu viele im Freundeskreis, die sich in unserem Alter auf der Singleszene noch oder schon wieder tummeln und permanent meist miese Erfahrungen sammeln - deshalb - sowas muss sehr allmählich und stetig wachsen - fast auch schon wieder eine schöne Metapher zur Kiste ;-) 

Ich hab meine kanadische Traumfrau übrigens mit 27 ( beim Trampen ) kennen gelernt, - und sie war kerngesund, kultiviert, am Leben interesseert, knackige 25, sah toll aus´, kam aus gutem Stall, hatte wie ich auch grad eine längere Beziehung beendet, und ich wusste innerhalb von 72 Stunden ...dass könnte die eine sein... - aber die " wir sind Freunde " Frage kam erst nach ca 3 intensiven Wochen im gemeinsamen Urlaub, die "Zusammenziehfrage " évtl. und allmählich nach weitere 6 Monaten , die Heiratsfrage gar nach fast 2 Jahren des Zusammensein :-) 


- dein Satz 

" überhaupt kein grund, was sich in den weg stellen könnte oder mich davon abhält, diesen mann kennen lernen zu wollen " 

mag vollkommen aufrichtig gesprochen sein - für jetzt - aber du bist auch eine sehr attraktive Frau , eine die, wenn sie da mal ein Bedürfniss hätte dass er vermeintlich nicht erfüllen kann.... - da könnten schon grosse Zweifel an seinem Selbstwert aufkommen - die Literatur ist ja voll von solchen Verquickungen und da sollte man sich gegenseitig schon sehr gut vertrauen können, bevor es Schrammen auf der Seele gibt. 

...und ich frage mich gerade um wieviel +++ Zeit würde ich all diese Daten hochschrauben wollen/müssen wenn ich jetzt auf "Brautschau, oder der Lebenspartnersuche wäre ..) und weiss f ü r m i c h ziemlich genau - oha - das ist so einiges an mehr, und um so einige Peronen weitreichender , alleine in in der "Verntwortlichkeit oder Vertretbarkeit " diesen Personen gegenüber - vielleicht bin ich ja ein konnservatives Sondermodell, kann sein - aber ich mag meine 2 Söhne, meine 7 Neffen und Nichten, meine 2 Schwäger/in und ihre Familien.. das sind alles tatsächlich neben Familie auch meine treuesten Freunde..... - und deshalb - diese Frau müsste zumindest einen unglaublichen "Test " bestehen ... - irgendwann auch meine Söhne irgendwo in ihr Herz schliessen können , und irgendwann auch von ihnen voll akzeptiert werden als Männer von 28 und 30 , obwohl beide im Ausland leben... 

....und deshalb


Gut Ding braucht Weil ;-)


Liebe Grüsse
Stoeff

----------


## Charly

> ...
> 
> Ich würde Charlies Rat nicht unbedingt blanko unterschreiben... - jemanden zum handeln "zwingen " ...da könnt auch ich mal etwas allergisch reagieren - ich würde , denke ich, wohl eher auf Zeit bauen und auf Vertiefung der Beziehung in fast jeder Art und Weise - die beiden irgendwie behagt - von der Zeit , dem Rhytmus, der Art und Weise ... whatever - und das meine ich ganz allgemein, wobei die Kiste stellvertredend, und fast selbstverständlich, auch so ihre ureigenen Spielregeln und gegenseitigen Rücksichten abfordert.


 
Ein liebes Hallo

Zwingen ist vielleicht das falsche Wort, zum Handeln bewegen trifft es vielleicht besser. Der " Freund" macht es sich vielleicht auch ein wenig zu einfach, da er weiß das Fedora immer in der Warteschleife sitzt und sich seinen Gefühlen und Stimmungen immer anpasst. Durch ein nicht immer Erreichbarsein von Fedora (Sport,Kino,Besuch und etc, was man auch gemeinsam machen kann ) könnte bei Ihm ev Neugier,oder ev auch etwas Eifersucht dazu führen das er sich öffnet. Fedora, ich wünsche Dir das Du den für Euch richtigen Weg findest und Ihr glücklich werdet. LG Charly

----------


## Fedora

Hallo Ihr Lieben....
meine Oma hat immer gesagt:

*Willst du gelten, mach dich selten*....lach

Das wird mein Leitspruch sein...denn ich merke, das ich mit Freundlichkeit und "Ausdauer" allein wohl nicht wirklich was bewege...
Da hast du vollkommen recht, Charly :-)
Und was das Pferde stehlen angeht, Stoeff...das kommt gleich danach, grins...
Wieder mal danke, für die vielen Anmerkungen...ich war schon ziemlich down...weil ich dachte, ich mache nix richtig....DANKE
Liebe Grüße
Fedora

----------


## Harro

*Auch das noch*

Hallo, *hier* sind noch Begründungen für vermeintliches Verweigerungsverhalten nachzulesen.

*"Halt dir jeden Tag 30 Minuten für deine Sorgen frei - und in dieser Zeit mache ein Nickerchen"
*(Abraham Lincoln)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Stoeff

> Hallo Ihr Lieben....
> ....das ich mit Freundlichkeit und "Ausdauer" allein wohl nicht wirklich was bewege...


 
... erst einmal - ein Hoch auf deine Oma ! Und dann meine gewagte Frage .. - was willst du bewegen ? Ihn, klar - aber wie weit ? Beziehung befindet sich ja eigentlich im fast noch luftleeren Früh - oder Vorstadium .... jeder kann da fast machen was und wann er will - und entweder kühlt so etwas (un)bewusst ruckzuck ab... - oder eben es macht * Peng * - und beide wollen noch vieelll meehr :-) 

* ..mich "nervt übrigens fast nichts mehr als 
- wenn Mitmenschen nicht recht wissen was sie wollen * 

Da macht man/frau ein paar Avancen und belässt es dann irgendwann besser, bevor man sich noch vorkommt als wolle man jemanden einen Ladenhüter andrehen... 

- manche wollen halt nur ein besseres Chat/Mailverhältniss und ein turbulenter monatlicher Treff reicht auch... 

- und mal ehrlich, wärst du schon seine Fau oder einzige Freundin dann müsste er sich wahrschinlich gerade ziemlich viel anhören - oder du würdest (zurecht) alsbald einfach die Koffer packen  ( weil du wenig verändern und ihn auch nicht aus seiner "Lethargie"  bringen  kannst ) ´...und gehen.

Vielleicht ahnt er da was ?

----------


## Harro

*Gelungene Überwindung der Durststrecke

*Hallo, Stoeff, das ist das Erstaunliche an diesem Forum, dass etliche Forumsbenutzer, die anfänglich Rat suchend ins Forum kamen, zu Informanten mutieren. Das ist auch gut so, denn davon lebt so ein Forum, wenn nämlich der eine oder andere aktive Teilnehmer, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, plötzlich in den Hintergrund tritt. Bei Dir hat sich in der Tat eine erstaunliche Wandlung vollzogen, nämlich vom ursprünglich von Zweifeln geplagten zum inzwischen gedanklich hyperaktiven Strategen. Nach *diesem* zunächst zögerlichen Beginn könnte man von Rekrutierung zu einem Stehaufmann sprechen.

*"Die Welt gehört denen, die zur Eroberung auszogen, bewaffnet mit Sicherheit und guter Laune"
*(Charles Dickens)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Fedora

Das Thema hat sich geändert und gehört wohl nicht mehr in diesen Thread. Aber vielleicht ist es ja möglich, zu bleiben.

Nach längerem Hin und Her hat er mir gestern endlich gesagt, was tatsächlich los ist. Sein PSA Wert steigt und steigt (jetzt 0,6, vor drei Wochen war es noch 0,2). Ihm tun die Knochen weh und er kann nicht sagen, ob es nur von der Arbeit kommt. Hat Angst, das es der Krebs ist. Für ihn der Anfang vom Ende, so scheint es. Er klingt deprimiert, hoffnungslos. Kann nichts machen als abzuwarten bis er so weit angestiegen ist, damit die Hormontherapie begonnen werden kann, so sagt er. 
Schottet sich von allen und allem ab. Ist verzweifelt, hat Angst. 
Als er mir das erste Mal vom Pk erzählt hat, war das alles für ihn so weit weg und er war so voller Kraft und Energie. Nun ist er voll mit Ängsten. Die Angst vorm Leben, vorm Alleinsein, vor Schmerzen und vor dem Sterben. Ängste, die sich zu einem Berg türmen, der immer höher wird.

Ich bin für ihn da, will ihm helfen, ihn unterstützen und Kraft geben, möchte ihm aber nicht mit dilettantischen Hilfsangeboten kommen. Ich möchte versuchen, ihn vorsichtig aus dieser Gemütsverfassung zu holen, denn wenn er sich darin verliert, dann verliert er sich selbst und kommt nur sehr, sehr schwer wieder raus aus dem Dunkel, worin er sich schlimmstenfalls aufgibt. 
Vor ein paar Wochen hat er noch gesagt, das er, wenn es mal so weit ist, kämpfen wird bis es nicht mehr geht...das hört sich nun gar nicht mehr danach an. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, wie schnell man fallen kann und wie verdammt schwer es ist, wieder hoch zu kommen. Das schafft man nicht allein. Für Menschen aber, die sowieso schon Schwierigkeiten haben, andere um Hilfe zu bitten oder sie anzunehmen, ist es noch härter. Das ist nicht von jetzt auf gleich zu schaffen, das braucht Vertrauen, Zeit und kleine Schubser. 
Er hat mich für einen Moment in seine Welt der Ängste gelassen, ich werde nicht aufgeben!!!

Ich bin jetzt beschämt darüber, das ich nicht wusste, was ich nicht wissen konnte. Gelernt habe ich daraus auch. "Spielchen spielen" ist Unsinn. Ob nun aus Unwissenheit, Unsicherheit, verletztem Stolz...alles hat nur dazu geführt, das wir für eine Zeit kommunikative Probleme hatten, wo er mich gebraucht hätte....ich habe ihn dadurch, wenn auch meist unwissend oder weil ich ihn einfach nur falsch verstanden habe, verletzt, er hat sich zurück gezogen. Das macht mich fertig aber nun kommt es darauf an, das er wieder vertraut. Ein kleiner Anfang ist gemacht, es wird nicht einfach aber gegangen wäre ich nie. Er musste sich was anhören, ja...aber es hielt sich in Grenzen, denn ich bin nicht unsensibel, kann nicht lange böse sein und schon gar nicht, wenn ich höre wie es ihm wirklich geht...

Oder wie seht ihr das....was kann ich noch tun, was sollte ich lieber lassen...bin für jede Anregung dankbar und habe auch mit Kritik kein Problem. Sollte etwas nicht klar genug ausgedrückt sein, will ich gern versuchen es zu verdeutlichen....I will do my best....vor allem aber für ihn!!

Danke mal wieder
Fedora

----------


## Stoeff

> Das Thema hat sich geändert und gehört wohl nicht mehr in diesen Thread. Aber vielleicht ist es ja möglich, zu bleiben.
> 
> I will do my best....vor allem aber für ihn!!


 
Hi Fedora,

das müssen die Admins hier entscheiden ob deine Probs nicht evtl im eigenen Thread besser aufgehoben sind - die Fälle der brach liegenden Psyche sind aber so sehr ähnlich dass ich da weniger Bedenken hätte.

Ja - das hat sich was getan bei euch, sehr viel sogar, und ich denke das es ein grosser fortschritt plus grösstmöglicher Vetrauensbewis ist das er sich schlusendllich geöffnet und dir anvertraut hat. 

Nichts ist schwerwer als zuzugeben - ich habe da einen schweren Weg vor mir - bin arg malade - bin auch in mich gekehrt und werde auch mal depri plus komplett lustlos .... und selbst wen man sonst kerngesund wäre, so eine Last auf der Psyche ( das ist ja wohl selbsterklärend ) die ist ein Lust- und Fröhlichkeitskiller schlechthin. 

Hier dürften andere eher was beisteuern und Hoffnungen streuen können als ich - denn solche Symptome wie Knochenschmerzen und rasant ansteigende PSA Werte und was das alles bedeutet... ( weitere Ops ? Chemos ? härtere Medis mit Nebenwirkungen ?) darüber kann ich nichts sagen.

Worüber ich aber etwas sagen kann ist ... nichts motiviert mehr und haut einen Mann auch mehr aus den Socken wenn eine Frau einem in die Augen schaut wenns einem mies geht, wenn sie einem am Krankenbett die Hand hält und signalisiert - komme was da wolle, ich lass dich nicht so schnell im Stich. Des öfteren hatte ich meine Augen verstecken müssen.... so sehr hat mich meine Frau in ihrer gefassten Art da überraascht....   - und unglaublich tief berührt.  

Alls das ist aber auch etwas "trickreich" - es kann den einen beflügeln zu kämpfen und um jede Stunde des ( gemeinsamen ) Glücks beinahe in Euphorie verfallen zu wollen ... - genau so wie es den anderen belasten kann, weil er sich evtl schämt so hilflos zu sein, vermeintlich glaubt so viel Liebe gar nicht verdient zu haben... - Mann ist doch stark - oder nicht ?! 

Tja... wie du es drehst und wendest , deine innere Stimme wird dich schon leiten Fedora - aber ein Signal von dir dass du das mit ihm gemeinsam durchstehen willst... - das wäre für mich nicht nur ein umwerfendes Kompliment ... das wäre geradezu der Ansporn total auch alles zu probieren und jeden Mut zu schöpfen ....


Wünsch dir das richtige Händchen
Stoeff


P.S. - mein Bruder brauchte 1990 mein Knochenmark ( Leukämie - Blutkrebs ) und ich habe die Daten und Chancen zur Heilung damals mit miserablen 70 / 30 in Erinnerung , nachdem alle Chemos schon durch waren ... und wir rechneten schon mit dem Schlimmsten - aber was soll ich sagen , er feiert bald fröhlich seinen 66 ten... 

- .... man sollte niemals aufgeben Hoffnung zu haben :-)

----------


## shg-pca-husum

> Nach längerem Hin und Her hat er mir gestern endlich gesagt, was tatsächlich los ist. Sein PSA Wert steigt und steigt (jetzt 0,6, vor drei Wochen war es noch 0,2). Ihm tun die Knochen weh und er kann nicht sagen, ob es nur von der Arbeit kommt. Hat Angst, das es der Krebs ist. Für ihn der Anfang vom Ende, so scheint es. Er klingt deprimiert, hoffnungslos. Kann nichts machen als abzuwarten bis er so weit angestiegen ist, damit die Hormontherapie begonnen werden kann, so sagt er. 
> Schottet sich von allen und allem ab. Ist verzweifelt, hat Angst.


Hallo Fedora,

wenn er Dir gelänge, ihn zu einem Besuch eines SHG-Abends zu bewegen, und wenn es ihm gelänge, sich zu diesem Besuch durchzuringen, und wenn in dieser Gruppe die Selbsthilfe nicht nur vorgebetet, sondern gelebt würde, dann hättet ihr sehr sehr viel für Euch beide getan.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Fedora

Hallo Stoeff, 
mal wieder vielen vielen Dank für deine lieben Worte....
"nichts motiviert mehr und haut einen Mann auch mehr aus den Socken wenn eine Frau einem in die Augen schaut wenns einem mies geht"
ich hoffe nur, das er das auch so sieht. Aber wie schon gesagt, ich geb nicht auf, mich wird er nicht mehr los :-)

Hallo Dieter, 
mal ganz schnell gefragt, gibt es hier in Hamburg auch SHG und wenn ja, kannst du mir welche nennen? Habe schon paar Mal gegooglet, aber finde sie einfach nicht...denn das war auch schon mal ein Gedanke von mir. Ob ich schaffe ihn dahin "zu schleifen", das vermag ich nicht zu sagen, versuchen werde ich es aber auf jeden Fall. Ansonsten gehe ich auch allein dahin...kann ja nur helfen :-)
Danke Euch
Fedora

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Fedora, schau mal hier nach (draufklicken)

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...per&Itemid=134

Sehr viele Männer finden den Weg zu uns erst, wenn sie geschickt werden.
*zwinker

----------


## Fedora

Danke Dieter, 

hab ich abgespeichert und werd ich dann gleich mal in Ruhe erlesen. Kann auch Frau dort Kontakt aufnehmen? Denn ich überlege, wie ich es am geschicktesten anstelle, mit ihm mal zu einer Runde zu gehen. Oder er geht allein, wenn er nicht möchte das ich mitkomme. Aber wie stelle ich es an? Denn wenn ich einfach erzähle worum es geht, macht er sicher wieder zu.
Himmel, lach...ich brauche einen "Masterplan"....(bitte nicht allzu wörtlich nehmen)

Grüße
Fedora

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Fedora,

am besten rufst Du mal bei Rudolf Stratmann (Rustra) an. Da seid Ihr in besten Händen...

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Respekt

*Hallo, Fedora, auch ohne Masterplan sollte es einer so couragierten Frau, wie Du es bist, möglich sein, auch einen hartnäckigen Geschlechtsgenossen mal mit zu einem solchen Treffen zu lotsen. In unserer SHG gibt es bei den normalen, monatlichen Treffs, also ohne Ärztevorträge, extra Damen- oder schlichter Frauentische, wo die Frauen getrennt von ihren Männern, die an gesonderten Thementischen sitzen, über ganz spezielle Frauenprobleme ,ausgelöst durch die Krankheit ihrer Männer, sich austauschen können.  Man sollte eigentlich nicht direkt eine SHG benennen, noch dazu, wenn man fernab als ehemaliger Hamburger in der Pfalz sitzt. Aber bei Rudolf oder Rustra, der auch auch unter ProMann im Forum zu finden ist, würdest Du und Dein Mann Dich bestimmt schnell wie zuhaus fühlen.

*"Einen Ruf erwirbt man sich nicht mit Dingen, die man erst tun wird"
*(Henry Ford)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Fedora

Hallo Schorschel, hallo Hutschi,

bin gerade schon mal auf der ProMann-Seite gewesen. Werde den Rat annehmen und mich bei Herrn Stratmann telefonisch mal kundig machen. 

Haben gerade wieder telefoniert, er klingt echt deprimiert. Da muss ich mir fürs Wochenende wohl mal was Feines überlegen...
Eine Überraschung, was zum Naschen und was zum Spielen :-)
Er muss da irgendwie raus und wenns nur für ein paar Stunden ist....
Immerhin will er nächste Woche mal für ein paar Tage weg, in den gaanz hohen Norden...Das wird ihm sicher auch gut tun. Und dann sehen wir weiter.
Ihr macht mir Mut!!!
Liebe Grüße 
Fedora

----------


## Charly

Hallo Fedora
 Habe mir gerade nochmal deine Beiträge durchgelesen und mir versucht vorzustellen, wie es wäre wenn ich das Prob mit einem kranken Mann hätte.
Ehrlich,ich würde mir diese Beiträge (Nur Männersache) ausdrucken und sie ihm zum lesen vorlegen.

a: er sieht das du ihn liebst

b: er sieht das du dich mit der Krankheit beschäftigst und 

c. er sieht das Andere auch diese Probs haben und das es auch Hilfe gibt.Seelische wie Körperliche

Vielleicht denke ich zu gradlinig ( schwarz oder weiß ) bin da aber bis jetzt gut mit gefahren. LG Charly

----------


## shg-pca-husum

> Fedora, schau mal hier nach (draufklicken)
> 
> http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...per&Itemid=134
> 
> Sehr viele Männer finden den Weg zu uns erst, wenn sie geschickt werden.
> *zwinker


Hallo Fedora,

als ich Dir empfahl, auf den SHG-Finder von Hamburg zu klicken, war mir voll klar, dass Du danach mit allen Möglichkeiten einer Kontaktaufnahme in Hamburg vertraut sein wirst. Eine Empfehlung für einen bestimmten Herrn wollte ich bewusst nicht geben, obwohl meine Eloquenz bestimmt ausgereicht hätte.

Damit möchte ich in Eurer Sache wieder in den Hintergrund zurücktreten.

Alles Gute Euch beiden!
Dieter

----------


## Fedora

Hallo Charly, 

ein netter Gedanke...erweckt bei mir die romantische Vorstellung, das er dann mit Blumen vor meiner Tür steht, mir auch seine Liebe gesteht und wir glücklich sind bis ans Ende unserer Tage :-)

Die Realität sieht aber leider anders aus. Durch meine Aktion vor ein paar Wochen (in der ich um etwas Klarheit bat) hatte ich ihn, ohne es zu wissen und zu wollen verschreckt und "verjagt". 
Gerade ist er dabei, die Tür wieder einen ganz kleinen Spalt zu öffnen. Nur soviel, das ich ein wenig von ihm sehen kann. Wenn ich jetzt vor dieser Tür stehen würde mit einem riesen Paket von Gefühlen, dann knallt er sie mir vor der Nase zu und ich würde nie wieder auch nur einen Schritt weiterkommen. Meiner Meinung nach muss er nun erstmal sehen, das ich nicht wankelmütig bin, das ich zu meinem Wort stehe, ganz egal in welche Richtung es führen wird.
Zwei kleine Beispiele:
Bei einem der Telefonate in dieser Woche schlug ICH ihm vor, am Wochenende was gemeinsam zu unternehmen. Ich wollte schon länger mal wieder auf den Fischmarkt, ist aus verschiedenen Gründen (auch meinen) nie dazu gekommen. Meine Freizeitvorschläge sind ja meistens nicht angenommen worden, wogegen ich im Gegenzug dann aber auf seine eingegangen bin. Zu meinem großen Erstaunen hat er gleich ja gesagt und in weiteren Gesprächen auch immer mal wieder geäußert, das wir sowieso auf jeden Fall was machen sollten am Wochenende. Da war ich ziemlich geplättet, wie ihr euch vielleicht vorstellen könnt. 
Und das andere ist, ich habe ihm den Link mit dem Beitrag über Fischöl geschickt. Er meinte dann, ist ja viel zum Lesen schaut es sich aber an und es klang fast schon sanft.

Der Punkt ist...es ist ein Drahtseilakt. Ich bin verunsichert, will aber trotzdem immer mal wieder was versuchen.
Er ist ruppig, manchmal unsensibel mir gegenüber, provozierend und zum Teil auch verletztend. Ich bin ja kein Psychologe und vielleicht interpretiere ich zuviel, aber mir kommt es so vor, als wenn ich getestet werde. Ich gehe einfach nicht auf seine Spitzen ein, überhöre dieses oder jenes mal ganz gepflegt und sage aber auch, wenns zuviel wird. Damit bin ich in den letzten Tagen gut gefahren, glaube ich. Er will nicht, das ich weiß, was wirklich in ihm vorgeht, auch wenn wir über so vieles geredet haben. Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und behaupte mal, das wenn er sich ganz öffnen würde, warscheinlich "zusammenbricht". Und das geht ja mal gar nicht, er ist ja schließlich ein Mann! So ist seine Denkweise und damit stimme ich dem letzten Beitrag von Stoeff vollkommen zu.

Oder aber, er mag/liebt mich ganz einfach nicht. Kann ja auch sein. Würde für mich aber keinen Unterschied machen. Denn wenn es so wäre, das er so gar nichts für mich empfindet, dann wäre ich schon längst aus dem "Rennen". Das einzige, wo ich mir ziemlich sicher sein kann!

Ich werde die Idee mit dem Ausdruck für den absoluten Notfall behalten. Wenn es gefestigter ist oder schlimmstenfalls irgendwann mal alles zusammenbricht. Aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt halte ich das für nicht so schlau...
Und was die körperliche und seelische Verfassung angeht, werde ich es zunächst mit Worten versuchen, ihn zu SHG-Treffen zu bewegen um zu zeigen, das er nicht allein ist. Es wird auf die Situation ankommen, das werde wohl eher spontan "entscheiden". Was meint ihr dazu?

@ Dieter:
Vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich lese in diesem Forum nun schon fast täglich und das in fast allen Bereichen. Daher denke ich, das eine persönliche Empfehlung besser ist, als nur ein Link zu einer Seite. Denn es ist doch alles sehr persönlich hier..so what, warum dann nicht....
Und wenn es um noch persönlichere Angelegenheiten geht, dann gibts ja auch noch die PN.... :-)

So...wieder mal mehr geschrieben, als ich eigentlich wollte. Werde hier noch zum "Forum-Spamer" :-) Aber ihr seid die Einzigen, denen ich mich anvertrauen kann, die verstehen wovon ich rede und wirklich gute, ehrliche und sinnvolle Anregungen bieten. DANKE 

Liebe Grüße
Fedora

*Wege entstehen dadurch, dass man sie geht (Franz Kafka)*

Musiktipp: Yvonne Catterfeld / Für dich

----------


## shg-pca-husum

> Daher denke ich, das eine persönliche Empfehlung besser ist, als nur ein Link zu einer Seite. Denn es ist doch alles sehr persönlich hier..so what, warum dann nicht.... Und wenn es um noch persönlichere Angelegenheiten geht, dann gibts ja auch noch die PN.... :-)


Hallo Fedora,

zur Empfehlung eines Problemlösers kommt es stark auf das Problem an. Ich wage nicht zu empfehlen, ob dieser oder jener das bessere Händchen für das Problem hat.

VG Dieter

----------


## Charly

Hallo Fedora

Wie schon gesagt,ich denke oftmals Gradlienig, schwarz oder weiß. Du kennst den Mann am Besten und machst so wie es aussieht auch kleine Fortschritte.Ich wünsche Euch beiden alles Gute und findet Euren Weg. LG Charly

----------


## Fedora

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
ich werde heute wohl zum letzten Mal hierzu schreiben, denn ich gebe es auf...ich danke euch, das ich mich hier mitteilen durfte..

Wir haben am Samstag telefoniert, eine Wochenendplanung war nicht drin, da es ihm nicht gut ging...verstehe ich ja auch. Habe ihm dann aber trotzdem noch vorgeschlagen mal zu dem SHG Treffen zu gehen (wäre gestern gewesen, hatte mich erkundigt)
Tja...daraufhin konnte ich mir einen ziemlichen Text anhören, das er weiß wie solche Treffen laufen, er das nicht braucht und überhaupt....hat Frust abgelassen und ich dachte, gut...ich nehme das so hin...nicht aufregen, nur zuhören....
Am Sonntag habe ich dann den Filmbeitrag gesehen, der hier als Link eingestellt wurde (übrigens sehr interessant und absolut verständlich)
Wollte ihm den Link auch erst schicken, dachte dann aber...das wird zuviel des Guten. 
Stattdessen habe ich ihm eine MP3 Datei gesendet (Entspannung nach Jacobson) das praktiziere ich und ist sehr angenehm. Dachte, dann kommt er vielleicht ein wenig runter, das gibt ihn etwas Ruhe und Ausgeglichenheit.
Die Antwort kam dann heute morgen per Mail mit den Worten: "lass es!"
Gut, mir reichts dann auch jetzt, ich werde dem folgen und es lassen. Das mag man nun verstehen oder auch nicht, aber er will keine Hilfe und nun bin ich auch an dem Punkt angekommen wo es mir einfach auch reicht jetzt. Ich habe nun monatelang und erst recht in dieser Woche versucht, ihn zu irgendwas zu bewegen, irgendwie versucht ihn aus dem Tief zu holen. Ich war geduldig, hab mich ständig zurück gestellt, bin nicht beleidigt gewesen wegen irgendwas...ich wollte einfach nur für ihn da sein, das machen Freunde doch..Und auch wenn sich das jetzt hier so anhört, als wenn ich zu sehr bedrängt habe, darf man nicht vergessen, das diese Bemühungen über Wochen/Monate gingen und nicht täglich...
Ich muss nun wohl einsehen, das ich bei ihm nichts erreiche, weil er es einfach nicht will. Ich habe es wirklich gut gemeint, meine Kraft hätte auch für zwei gereicht und eben weil ich so bin wie ich bin, habe ich vielleicht auch zuviel versucht und er hatte mir ja bis Dato auch kein Stop gegeben (den Link mit dem Fischöl hat er dann doch noch gelesen und will das auch ausprobieren). 
Ich habe jahrelang in der Pflege gearbeitet und sicher ist das nicht vergleichbar, aber so ein Sturkopp ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. Und natürlich war ich hier auch emotional viel mehr eingebunden, aber das Resultat ist einfach, wer sich nicht "helfen" lassen will, dem ist auch nicht zu helfen.

Ich möchte euch noch mal danken, für eure Geduld, die vielen guten Tipps und wünsche euch alles, alles Gute und viel Kraft auf euren Wegen!!

Liebe Grüße
Fedora

PS: Ich werde aber diesem Forum treu bleiben und immer mal wieder lesen und vielleicht auch schreiben...nur nicht mehr zu diesem Thread.

----------


## Stoeff

> .Ich muss nun wohl einsehen, das ich bei ihm nichts erreiche,


 
Hi Fedora,

...ich denke eine längere Pause / Auszeit tut immer mal gut - damit beide in etwa einschätzen können was sie voneinander haben - oder auch nicht haben. 

An deinem Satz da oben würde ich nur ein kleines Wörtchen hinzufügen wollen:

" 
Ich muss nun wohl einsehen, das ich *so* bei ihm nichts erreiche, " 

Mensch ist nun mal sehr verschieden bedürftig und lässt sich nicht mit nem defekten Motor vergleichen wo man hingeht, den Vergaser reinigt oder austauscht und schon läuft alles wieder tip top. 

Er - in seinem Kummer über Gesudheit , physischem und psychischem Unwohlsein etc - sieht evtl dass er jetzt sehr weit weg ist von seiner gewöhnlichen Verfassung - und mag sich dir momentan so meist nur sehr ungerne präsentieren - und das gilt es irgendwann auch zu respektieren. 

Und wenn eure letzten Kontakte haupsächlich darin bestanden dass du was ( ungebeten ) vorschlägst und er ( sich meist bedrängt fühlt ) und was ablehnt... - dann muss man auch mal eine lange Zeit Ruhe geben können - und das Thema links liegen lassen können, sonst hat Beziehung keinen Entspannungsfaktor sondern was von * sorry*  " bemuttern " ... 


- auch eher eine Tendenz dass es einem fast lästig wird und man einem Menschen, den man eigentlich sehr mag, dann auch schlecht sagen kann - " raus hier, lass mich in Ruhe, ich will nicht dauernd über das Thema reden etc " ... 

... - und ein Stückweit kann ich dieses Szenario nachvollziehen. 

Du hast da offenbar ein paar *seiner Grenzen* des Guten überschritten. Wenn du es aber mal schaffst z.B. 10 tage lang rein gar nichts zu funken - dann kommt evtl *eine Botschaft von ihm* , *weil ihm* das viel zu wenig Kontakt ist - oder *er ruft an* und *er schneidet ein Thema* an und dann ergibt sich allemal Chance zum neu anknüpfen an anderer Stelle.. 

- meinst nicht ? 




Liebe Grüße
Stoeff

----------

